# The " Who coined the term "drivel" driveler thread #41



## Milkman (Oct 3, 2012)

OK, Im not a regular down here, but Keebs asked me to start a new thread for yall.


Late in the last thread I asked if anyone knows who started the term "drivel" here at Woody's ???   Only Miguel has guessed so far............. any other guesses ???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

our own moderator & he don't start it off right!
Gotta have a video and don't forget to mark the thread with a  so we don't get lost.

Now, to ponder the question, I have read it somewhere and I want to think it first cropped up in either the PF section or either the PSA threads about all the "drivel" being spewed on here............ Am I close?


----------



## Milkman (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> our own moderator & he don't start it off right!
> Gotta have a video and don't forget to mark the thread with a  so we don't get lost.
> 
> Now, to ponder the question, I have read it somewhere and I want to think it first cropped up in either the PF section or either the PSA threads about all the "drivel" being spewed on here............ Am I close?



OK , I added the green smilie, but no video

Further back,,,,,even before the big crash of 04


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

Milkman said:


> OK , I added the green smilie, but no video
> 
> Further back,,,,,even before the big crash of 04


 you did good!
Oh wow, that was WAY before my time then.............. ok, do tell!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm out, to far back for me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

Wheres somebody old that might remember, real old , hmm....... 
Hey NIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you did good!
> Oh wow, that was WAY before my time then.............. ok, do tell!



 OK a hint, Yall gotta dig some........ you gotta go back to the actual beginning of Woody's and even a little further to get this one.  Only a few of us here who would have known the person.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Wheres somebody old that might remember, real old , hmm.......
> Hey NIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Sorry, I joined in April 2005. At that time I didn`t hardly know what a computer was.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

Milkman said:


> OK a hint, Yall gotta dig some........ you gotta go back to the actual beginning of Woody's and even a little further to get this one.  Only a few of us here who would have known the person.


Darlin', I'm good with a computer, but I ain't THAT good! 
lemme do some diggin............. brb............


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Sorry, I joined in April 2005. At that time I didn`t hardly know what a computer was.



Oh ok, got to give it to ya , that was quick getting back to me


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

One of these on this list?

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=2123693&postcount=9


----------



## Milkman (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> One of these on this list?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=2123693&postcount=9



It wasn't one of us, but someone who isn't here anymore.  It would likely have to be one of those in that list who would remember though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

I joined,,,,,,err,,,,,,,,one of my personalities joined in late 05, or was it 06' (dang memory ain't what it used to be, and it wasn't too good then) and my search option won't let me go back too far, so I've got no clue.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Jt?


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jt?



Justin Timberlake?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Justin Timberlake?



No idjit. Mr. Barefoot in the stand, Jim Thompson.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jt?



JT helped keep the word "alive" so to speak, but it wasn't him that coined the phrase. I bet Sandra (Gadeerwoman) remembers who started that word.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 3, 2012)

HMMMMM...way back when before the crash many of us just went by our real names. I know, kinda scary nowdays to think about that. I will have to ponder a bit on this one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Milkman said:


> JT helped keep the word "alive" so to speak, but it wasn't him that coined the phrase. I bet Sandra (Gadeerwoman) remembers who started that word.



Wasn't by chance Mr. Woody Coffee was it?


----------



## Milkman (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wasn't by chance Mr. Woody Coffee was it?



Naaa, wasnt Woody...... the fellow was a member at the old GON forum prior to Woody starting this one. He was here for a short time after this one started.

The original quote was "mindless drivel"


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> HMMMMM...way back when before the crash many of us just went by our real names. I know, kinda scary nowdays to think about that. I will have to ponder a bit on this one.


Come on, Knee, uuhh, Neil!!!THINK!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wasn't by chance Mr. Woody Coffee was it?


My next guess!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2012)

I guess Milkman just felt like killing something. 

I still want an aquarium. Bubbette keeps yelling NO! But i know what she means.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Naaa, wasnt Woody...... the fellow was a member at the old GON forum prior to Woody starting this one. He was here for a short time after this one started.
> 
> The original quote was "mindless drivel"



Now I'm lost. I thought the original forum was on Woody's Taxidermy prior to GON picking up the tab for it.

While y'all are reading and scratchin your heads, give me your input on this thread. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=714550


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=733222&postcount=1


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess Milkman just felt like killing something.
> 
> I still want an aquarium. Bubbette keeps yelling NO! But i know what she means.



NO means YES!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Naaa, wasnt Woody...... the fellow was a member at the old GON forum prior to Woody starting this one. He was here for a short time after this one started.
> 
> The original quote was "mindless drivel"



BKA? Repoman? BBQBOSS? Kevina? Les Miles? Lilburn Joe?
Ol Red? Zagnut?


----------



## Milkman (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=733222&postcount=1



Naaaa.............. yall give up yet ??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 3, 2012)

DaddyPaul ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> NO means YES!!!



Sometimes. Kinda dicey as to whether this is one of those times. She looks angry....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 3, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Naaaa.............. yall give up yet ??



Tell us MM


----------



## Russdaddy (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama...... You didn't drivel that


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Naaaa.............. yall give up yet ??





Russdaddy said:


> Obama...... You didn't drivel that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## pstrahin (Oct 3, 2012)

I hear Jeopardy Music.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I hear Jeopardy Music.


 I hear Carry On Wayward Sun, by Kansas!


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I hear Carry On Wayward Sun, by Kansas!



thats alot better'n what I had.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> thats alot better'n what I had.


 Now it's Jailbreak by Thin lizzy


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I hear Carry On Wayward Sun, by Kansas!



 

Cmon MM...I got to get ready for work. Spill the beans


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

I hear Neil Diamond...........................MAKE IT STOOOOPPPP!!!!


----------



## Russdaddy (Oct 3, 2012)

I hear disgruntled customers


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hear Neil Diamond...........................MAKE IT STOOOOPPPP!!!!



uh oh...Neil Diamond....Where's Quack.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Russdaddy said:


> I hear disgruntled customers



Are you allowed to use a word that has the root word "grunt" in it while using that avatar?


----------



## Milkman (Oct 3, 2012)

It was back in the day when we had the original GON forum. To be a member you had to be a subscriber to the magazine. You had to go by your own real name then too. (yeah spooky) But the internet was young and more innocent then.

The man who started the phrase here was using it to describe the type posts we typically see in these driveler threads.  those which didnt seem to be on topic or from out in left field, Yeah yall know 

His name was Jim Lively, I met him one time back in the late 90's at the Buckarama one year. That was back when GON had a booth there. Jim hasnt been here in many years to my  knowledge. I was told he had passed away.  

So there you have it drivelers.  Your tradition was identified and named "mindless drivel" by Mr. Jim Lively of old GON Board and early Woody's days fame.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

I signed up in '02, but was one of them that never came by much, lurked a lil. It was Sept or early Oct. We was working a storm and there was one computer here at work that would let you get online. Ain got a clue who it was tho.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 3, 2012)

Milkman said:


> It was back in the day when we had the original GON forum. To be a member you had to be a subscriber to the magazine. You had to go by your own real name then too. (yeah spooky) But the internet was young and more innocent then.
> 
> The man who started the phrase here was using it to describe the type posts we typically see in these driveler threads.  those which didnt seem to be on topic or from out in left field, Yeah yall know
> 
> ...



I do remember the name Jim Lively. Thanks for letting us off the hook.  Now I gotta get ready for work.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess Milkman just felt like killing something.
> 
> I still want an aquarium. Bubbette keeps yelling NO! But i know what she means.



Fresh or salt?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Milkman said:


> It was back in the day when we had the original GON forum. To be a member you had to be a subscriber to the magazine. You had to go by your own real name then too. (yeah spooky) But the internet was young and more innocent then.
> 
> The man who started the phrase here was using it to describe the type posts we typically see in these driveler threads.  those which didnt seem to be on topic or from out in left field, Yeah yall know
> 
> ...



Good history lesson, he was before his time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hear Neil Diamond...........................MAKE IT STOOOOPPPP!!!!





Sterlo58 said:


> uh oh...Neil Diamond....Where's Quack.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

Milkman said:


> It was back in the day when we had the original GON forum. To be a member you had to be a subscriber to the magazine. You had to go by your own real name then too. (yeah spooky) But the internet was young and more innocent then.
> 
> The man who started the phrase here was using it to describe the type posts we typically see in these driveler threads.  those which didnt seem to be on topic or from out in left field, Yeah yall know
> 
> ...


 Kewl.............. sad that he passed, prayers to his family.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Fresh or salt?



I want a 20-55 gallon freshwater tank. I had a 75 gallon saltwater reef tank in Montgomery till Hurricane Opal came along. Seeing that little 2 gallon tank my daughter has in her dorm at GSU really flung a craving on me!


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey, MC, what hurricane did we have in late Sept of '02? Can't none of us remember, but looking back on old notebooks, everything was charging out under "storm"


----------



## kracker (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm still around, just seeing many physicians. Hope everyone else is is doing well.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey, MC, what hurricane did we have in late Sept of '02? Can't none of us remember, but looking back on old notebooks, everything was charging out under "storm"





Edouard or Hanna?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2012)

Milkman said:


> It was back in the day when we had the original GON forum. To be a member you had to be a subscriber to the magazine. You had to go by your own real name then too. (yeah spooky) But the internet was young and more innocent then.
> 
> The man who started the phrase here was using it to describe the type posts we typically see in these driveler threads.  those which didnt seem to be on topic or from out in left field, Yeah yall know
> 
> ...






This info needs to be a "Sticky", 'course nobody reads them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey, MC, what hurricane did we have in late Sept of '02? Can't none of us remember, but looking back on old notebooks, everything was charging out under "storm"



Gustav, stayed off shore but tore up the outer banks pretty good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Edouard or Hanna?



Yep, had those too. Here's the map for that year, with dates and names.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2012)

kracker said:


> I'm still around, just seeing many physicians. Hope everyone else is is doing well.





Hey bro, we haven't forgot aboutcha !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2012)

kracker said:


> I'm still around, just seeing many physicians. Hope everyone else is is doing well.



Hey, Kracker!
Sorry i missed your post. Hope you are hanging in there!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrr, back to work after 7 days off, I don't wanna go.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2012)

kracker said:


> I'm still around, just seeing many physicians. Hope everyone else is is doing well.


 make sure they give you good drugs!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, back to work after 7 days off, I don't wanna go.


 tough, git!


MUUUUDDDDDDDDD, get the truck, I'm ready!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 3, 2012)

Milkman said:


> It was back in the day when we had the original GON forum. To be a member you had to be a subscriber to the magazine. You had to go by your own real name then too. (yeah spooky) But the internet was young and more innocent then.
> 
> The man who started the phrase here was using it to describe the type posts we typically see in these driveler threads.  those which didnt seem to be on topic or from out in left field, Yeah yall know
> 
> ...



All of this happened before my time on here unfortunately but I think that Mr. Lively must have been reincarnated in the likes of our very own "HANKUS" because he has a way of driveling like NOBODY else.  Sometimes, I swear that Hankus can be a "one-man" comedy show and I really like that attribute of his.      Of course, his beer ain't bad either !!!!


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 3, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> All of this happened before my time on here unfortunately but I think that Mr. Lively must have been reincarnated in the likes of our very own "HANKUS" because he has a way of driveling like NOBODY else.  Sometimes, I swear that Hankus can be a "one-man" comedy show and I really like that attribute of his.      Of course, his beer ain't bad either !!!!



You need to spend a little time in boat with him. Just be sure to wear your pfd in case ya fall in laughing at the gewber


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> You need to spend a little time in boat with him. Just be sure to wear your pfd in case ya fall in laughing at the gewber



Speakin of laughin, I've made it to 6pm in relative peace. Maybe there's hope yet...

Y'all make sure to go to the Gatherin forum and chime in on my Yule Log Gatherin poll..


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of laughin, I've made it to 6pm in relative peace. Maybe there's hope yet...
> 
> Y'all make sure to go to the Gatherin forum and chime in on my Yule Log Gatherin poll..



I dont think quack as lucky


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I dont think quack as lucky



I saw he posted on that thread I was speakin spanish in. I reckon he couldn't let a sleepin bull lie still huh?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I saw he posted on that thread I was speakin spanish in. I reckon he couldn't let a sleepin bull lie still huh?



ya hablo ?  Never would have thunk it.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I saw he posted on that thread I was speakin spanish in. I reckon he couldn't let a sleepin bull lie still huh?



Its a grandpa thing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ya hablo ?  Never would have thunk it.



Very little, but enough to frustrate a blonde..



crappiedex said:


> Its a grandpa thing



That was hilarious when he told me that...

A Grandpa with a facelift...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Very little, but enough to frustrate a blonde..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know many of  the bad words.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2012)

Wish it would rain or not. No sense gettin the chicken feed wet, they won't eat it


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I know many of  the bad words.



I comprehend a heap more than I really understand


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> All of this happened before my time on here unfortunately but I think that Mr. Lively must have been reincarnated in the likes of our very own "HANKUS" because he has a way of driveling like NOBODY else.  Sometimes, I swear that Hankus can be a "one-man" comedy show and I really like that attribute of his.      Of course, his beer ain't bad either !!!!



I was framed



crappiedex said:


> You need to spend a little time in boat with him. Just be sure to wear your pfd in case ya fall in laughing at the gewber



Some of those things wouldn't have been quite so funny if you was participating stead of observating


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I comprehend a heap more than I really understand


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Very little, but enough to frustrate a blonde..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Priceless


----------



## slip (Oct 3, 2012)

'Afternoon folks ...


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I was framed
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those things wouldn't have been quite so funny if you was participating stead of observating



Hey now I was captainating. Thats about all I can handle


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Well them Mexican wimmens have a way of conveying some knowedge that don't zactly need no words to be understood.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

slip said:


> 'Afternoon folks ...


Howdy Slam, how's it goin?


crappiedex said:


> Hey now I was captainating. Thats about all I can handle


That sounds painful..


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 3, 2012)

slip said:


> 'Afternoon folks ...



How bout it bud


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Slam, how's it goin?
> 
> That sounds painful..



It was, side splitting I tell ya


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> It was, side splitting I tell ya



Did you ever let him know that the rod he tossed in the lake, retrieved, tossed again, and eventually / finally retrieved was your favorite rod of them all?


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you ever let him know that the rod he tossed in the lake, retrieved, tossed again, and eventually / finally retrieved was your favorite rod of them all?



I didnt have the heart to tell him it was a $9.99 special. He worked so hard for it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I didnt have the heart to tell him it was a $9.99 special. He worked so hard for it



It's worth more than that now..


----------



## slip (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Slam, how's it goin?
> 
> That sounds painful..


Not too bad Got though work today, slow ... but the job got done. Get though tomorrow then maybe get a idea as to what im dealin with...


crappiedex said:


> How bout it bud



 Hows it goin 'Dex


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gustav, stayed off shore but tore up the outer banks pretty good.



Wow, I lost that one; coulda swore he hit TX. You know you been in the bidness too long when you only remember Hugo and Andrew and Katrina


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Wow, I lost that one; coulda swore he hit TX. You know you been in the bidness too long when you only remember Hugo and Andrew and Katrina



Yeah, age has nothing to do with it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, age has nothing to do with it.



Oh snap....................Wait, that's Quacks quote. 
He did tell me he had to sign on with his REAL name back in da day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh snap....................Wait, that's Quacks quote.





Grandpa was rawkin dat polo wasn't he?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Grandpa was rawkin dat polo wasn't he?



Sho nuff!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho nuff!



Get on over to my Double Piggy thread in the Outdoor Cafe. I just gave your better half the recipe I used for the baked eggplant. Man it was good stuff...


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 3, 2012)

The wife fixed turnips, cabbage, zipper cream's and pork chops. Good grief I'm stuffed.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Grandpa was rawkin dat polo wasn't he?



He's a suiter


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I want a 20-55 gallon freshwater tank. I had a 75 gallon saltwater reef tank in Montgomery till Hurricane Opal came along. Seeing that little 2 gallon tank my daughter has in her dorm at GSU really flung a craving on me!



Got a 20 gallon tall that I would LOVE to give ya, but my son has a Gecko in it. NO water.
He also has a 1 gallon in his bathroom with 2 fish in it.  again. And we have a baby squirrel that Mama didn't take care of we are raising. 
The dogs are fine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get on over to my Double Piggy thread in the Outdoor Cafe. I just gave your better half the recipe I used for the baked eggplant. Man it was good stuff...


----------



## slip (Oct 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got a 20 gallon tall that I would LOVE to give ya, but my son has a Gecko in it. NO water.
> He also has a 1 gallon in his bathroom with 2 fish in it.  again. And we have a baby squirrel that Mama didn't take care of we are raising.
> The dogs are fine.



What kinda gecko?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> He's a tooter



There, fixed it for ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

slip said:


> What kinda gecko?[/QUOTE
> 
> Crested Gecko. Names Kevin.  He is kinda cute.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There, fixed it for ya.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2012)

Well after FPG I feel the need to share this. Went to the Dairy Lane today for a shake after school let out. Now I spotted #3,4,5 an 6 as I came in, but it slipped my mind while I waited on my precious, the pineapple shake. I was however gripped by the hand of reality as I headed for the side door. Apparently I was an unknown object of interest to the 4, and I happened to look jus as I cleared the counter. Stone cold busted em all  I was gettin an 8 eye stare down  But the coupdegrace...................as soon as I saw them, they saw me an............the whispers started    I nearly hurt myself tryin not to bust out in laughter right then


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well after FPG I feel the need to share this. Went to the Dairy Lane today for a shake after school let out. Now I spotted #3,4,5 an 6 as I came in, but it slipped my mind while I waited on my precious, the pineapple shake. I was however gripped by the hand of reality as I headed for the side door. Apparently I was an unknown object of interest to the 4, and I happened to look jus as I cleared the counter. Stone cold busted em all  I was gettin an 8 eye stare down  But the coupdegrace...................as soon as I saw them, they saw me an............the whispers started    I nearly hurt myself tryin not to bust out in laughter right then



You're a marked man...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Crested Gecko. Names Kevin.  He is kinda cute.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 3, 2012)

Evening all.   Quick fly by!  Later!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a marked man...



Where did 1 an 2 mark me 



boneboy96 said:


> Evening all.   Quick fly by!  Later!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Where did 1 an 2 mark me



Must have got you just before that tree frog started sangin..


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There, fixed it for ya.





mrs. hornet22 said:


>



yea thats what i meant


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Must have got you just before that tree frog started sangin..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well after FPG I feel the need to share this. Went to the Dairy Lane today for a shake after school let out. Now I spotted #3,4,5 an 6 as I came in, but it slipped my mind while I waited on my precious, the pineapple shake. I was however gripped by the hand of reality as I headed for the side door. Apparently I was an unknown object of interest to the 4, and I happened to look jus as I cleared the counter. Stone cold busted em all  I was gettin an 8 eye stare down  But the coupdegrace...................as soon as I saw them, they saw me an............the whispers started    I nearly hurt myself tryin not to bust out in laughter right then







OMG, it's Zach Brown !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OMG, it's Zach Brown !!!!



Too bad you weren't sportin your mustache. We could have told them that you were Clark Gay Bull....


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OMG, it's Zach Brown !!!!



OMG its Ron White


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too bad you weren't sportin your mustache. We could have told them that you were Clark Gay Bull....



EWnDC on da screen.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> OMG its Ron White



Now THAT'S what I was thankin. Love me some Ron White.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OMG, it's Zach Brown !!!!



I wuvs you Quack.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 3, 2012)

#2 :d


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2012)

Ol Unk mighta added to the issues currently plaguing 1an 2


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> #2 :d



Ummm I


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got a 20 gallon tall that I would LOVE to give ya, but my son has a Gecko in it. NO water.
> He also has a 1 gallon in his bathroom with 2 fish in it.  again. And we have a baby squirrel that Mama didn't take care of we are raising.
> The dogs are fine.



awww..... 
Bubbette still acts like she's gonna win this argument but i got time on my side. I'll wear her down. 
Speaking of dogs, the vet put Sammy on a diet. He ain't happy about it either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> #2 :d


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> awww.....
> Bubbette still acts like she's gonna win this argument but i got time on my side. I'll wear her down.
> Speaking of dogs, the vet put Sammy on a diet. He ain't happy about it either.



I am sure you will win. 
Mine eat diet food too. Thank goodness they don't know the difference. They do like their treats though.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ol Unk mighta added to the issues currently plaguing 1an 2







rhbama3 said:


> awww.....
> Bubbette still acts like she's gonna win this argument but i got time on my side. I'll wear her down.
> Speaking of dogs, the vet put Sammy on a diet. He ain't happy about it either.



It's easier to admit defeat


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ummm I


 that was timing!


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


hey bro 


rhbama3 said:


> awww.....
> Bubbette still acts like she's gonna win this argument but i got time on my side. I'll wear her down.
> Speaking of dogs, the vet put Sammy on a diet. He ain't happy about it either.



doggy diet


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> It's easier to admit defeat



It's even easier to just do what i want to while she's outta town.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 3, 2012)

Hidey Ho peeps.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> that was timing!
> 
> hey bro
> 
> ...



Hiya, Snowbabe! 
Yeah, Sammy is so fat i had to put a "wide load" sign on his butt. He lays down and starts wheezing. He hyperventilates if you pick up his food bowl.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 3, 2012)

I log off for a couple a hours & y'all done on the 3rd page! 




rhbama3 said:


> I want a 20-55 gallon freshwater tank. I had a 75 gallon saltwater reef tank in Montgomery till Hurricane Opal came along. Seeing that little 2 gallon tank my daughter has in her dorm at GSU really flung a craving on me!



We had a 75g saltwater tank & a 12g nano saltwater tank. We got out of it for a while & then my husband acquired a 65g tank from his brother so now we have another saltwater tank. The kids still want a fresh water tank too but w/ 2 dogs, a snake, the 65g & a beta I'm not ready for anymore pets.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowbabe!
> Yeah, Sammy is so fat i had to put a "wide load" sign on his butt. He lays down and starts wheezing. He hyperventilates if you pick up his food bowl.



 that is one phat Dawg!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I log off for a couple a hours & y'all done on the 3rd page!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It IS addictive, but i went overboard with the reef tank. Trickle filter, protein skimmer, UV sterilizer, Calcium drip, full spectrum lighting, water chiller, etc..... geez, makes me wanna cry just thinking about it.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It IS addictive, but i went overboard with the reef tank. Trickle filter, protein skimmer, UV sterilizer, Calcium drip, full spectrum lighting, water chiller, etc..... geez, makes me wanna cry just thinking about it.



....bringin the Koi pond from outside, into the living room.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....bringin the Koi pond from outside, into the living room.



The koi are dead and gone, the pond is full of skeeters and leaves, and the motor burnt out. Planning to dump a load of dirt in it this winter. 
Long live the koi pond!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The koi are dead and gone, the pond is full of skeeters and leaves, and the motor burnt out. Planning to dump a load of dirt in it this winter.
> Long live the koi pond!!!



Quitter...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quitter...



Yes, but the scars remain.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, but the scars remain.



Is that from the first....second.....third.....or fourth time you slipped while cleaning the fishy pond?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Is that from the first....second.....third.....or fourth time you slipped while cleaning the fishy pond?



One of em's from the Possum..


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Is that from the first....second.....third.....or fourth time you slipped while cleaning the fishy pond?



Whatever made you think the injuries were in the single digits? I left a lot of skin and blood mixed in with that slimy water.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Whatever made you think the injuries were in the single digits? I left a lot of skin and blood mixed in with that slimy water.



...A labor of love......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, but the scars remain.





rhbama3 said:


> Whatever made you think the injuries were in the single digits? I left a lot of skin and blood mixed in with that slimy water.


If you are skeered say you are skeered!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If you are skeered say you are skeered!!



I'm pretty sure since all the injuries have already happened, i wasn't skeerd! 













I was just stoopid.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Did you idjits watch Romney completely destroy Obama tonight? It was a thing of beauty...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you idjits watch Romney completely destroy Obama tonight? It was a thing of beauty...





I should of TiVoed it !!! 


Looking forward to the next ones.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you idjits watch Romney completely destroy Obama tonight? It was a thing of beauty...



What happened????


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you idjits watch Romney completely destroy Obama tonight? It was a thing of beauty...



I forgot it was on tonight. 
The girl were watching their lousy cooking shows.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I forgot it was on tonight.
> The girl were watching their lousy cooking shows.



It was a cooking show of sorts......POTUS looked like a cat on a hot tin roof........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What happened????



Romney took the gloves off and tore Obama apart on every issue, debunked all of Obama's lies and misinformation and basically gave him the biggest "yo Mama" slap the poor boy has ever had. It was spectacular to watch..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Romney took the gloves off and tore Obama apart on every issue, debunked all of Obama's lies and misinformation and basically gave him the biggest "yo Mama" slap the poor boy has ever had. It was spectacular to watch..



Wonder what NPR's take will be on this debate???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you idjits watch Romney completely destroy Obama tonight? It was a thing of beauty...





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> It was a cooking show of sorts......POTUS looked like a cat on a hot tin roof........


Yep!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Wonder what NPR's take will be on this debate???



Tie, blah blah blah, Obama held his own, blah blah blah....

The spin will begin in earnest tomorrow, but the damage is done. Anyone with half a brain saw what a true leader looks like tonight.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tie, blah blah blah, Obama held his own, blah blah blah....
> 
> The spin will begin in earnest tomorrow, but the damage is done. Anyone with half a brain saw what a true leader looks like tonight.



Yes...the proverbial Circle the Wagons boys......we are in for a long fight, has just begun tonight!!!!! Congrats Mitt!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Yes...the proverbial Circle the Wagons boys......we are in for a long fight, has just begun tonight!!!!! Congrats Mitt!!!



Except half of their wagons got burned to the ground tonight..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Except half of their wagons got burned to the ground tonight..



....into fine ashes........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, on a commanding positive note, I think I'll hit the hay.

Later knuckledraggers..


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, on a commanding positive note, I think I'll hit the hay.
> 
> Later knuckledraggers..



Right behind you, bro.
Got a big day again tomorrow. Timmay's got some cuttin' to do, and i got some knobs to turn and drugs to give. 
Night, ya'll!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It IS addictive, but i went overboard with the reef tank. Trickle filter, protein skimmer, UV sterilizer, Calcium drip, full spectrum lighting, water chiller, etc..... geez, makes me wanna cry just thinking about it.




Yep it is addictive! We have several corals! I want more but man the price on those for just frags are outrageous now! The whole tank ends up being a chemistry project but they sure are purty!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2012)

Last one standing !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2012)

Let's say it is Thirsty Thursday and will be Friday before the page loads, what should I be doing?   How about making coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yep, Thirsty Thursday it is.  Gobblin, I just need a couple of cups of your coffee to help get my rear in gear this morning.  I am thinking that you might need to pour some of your coffee into your computer to make it speed up each morning.

Since it is still really wet outside, looks like the only exercise that I am going to get this morning is just running around in circles chasing my tail.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yep, Thirsty Thursday it is.  Gobblin, I just need a couple of cups of your coffee to help get my rear in gear this morning.  I am thinking that you might need to pour some of your coffee into your computer to make it speed up each morning.
> 
> Since it is still really wet outside, looks like the only exercise that I am going to get this morning is just running around in circles chasing my tail.



prehensile?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Here we go again. Mornin peoples


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Gonna take a lot of coffee to get me going this morning!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow, did I stay busy last night . . .


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, did I stay busy last night . . .



I can only just imagine what you was doin.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I can only just imagine what you was doin.........





You know you lub yo bro Quack !!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 4, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I can only just imagine what you was doin.........


I try not too.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know you lub yo bro Quack !!



Quack beez in da house......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2012)

Gotta finish up here, then go to a STOOPID meeting, then on the house to run and feed the pup, shower, and crash!!


Ya'll have a great one !!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2012)

If carrots got you drunk, rabbits would be messed up.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta finish up here, then go to a STOOPID meeting, then on the house to run and feed the pup, shower, and crash!!
> 
> 
> Ya'll have a great one !!!



Later bro!!!! Stay outta trouble.....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2012)

Later Unk


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2012)

French toast and strawberries.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If carrots got you drunk, rabbits would be messed up.



Man, I love those carrots.  I ate a bunch just yesterday for lunch at Cheddar's.  Of course, the lemon-peppered chicken and a baked potato along with them carrots sure made a tasty lunch.  Come to think of it.....I did feel a little drunk/dizzy after eating but maybe that had something to do with my server giving me a really big hug and kiss before I left.  Now, she is so good that she even takes out the lemon seeds from the six lemon wedges that she serves to me.  She is definitely worth the price of admission.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Man, I love those carrots.  I ate a bunch just yesterday for lunch at Cheddar's.  Of course, the lemon-peppered chicken and a baked potato along with them carrots sure made a tasty lunch.  Come to think of it.....I did feel a little drunk/dizzy after eating but maybe that had something to do with my server giving me a really big hug and kiss before I left.  Now, she is so good that she even takes out the lemon seeds from the six lemon wedges that she serves to me.  She is definitely worth the price of admission.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2012)

mornin ya'll.......page #3? wow i didn't even get any of the new smell....thursty thurzdy...fridy eve...come on!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Mornin ya'll. Well we got the wet stuff yesterday. Never rained hard but was just enough to not be in it. From 5 till i crashed at 11. Woke up this morning to a drizzle also. 
By the way, thanks Milkman for the history lesson. Mindless drivel........ hmmm.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 4, 2012)

its a lovely chilly morning!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 4, 2012)

Mornin' time, all is well thus far, ceptin' it's still early enuff to go South. Uniform pressed, smellin' goot, 24 - 1 hours to go.

Did the prez git ripped one in the debate? Didn't catch it, had on Higglytown Heroes, with the lil minners!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Mornin' time, all is well thus far, ceptin' it's still early enuff to go South. Uniform pressed, smellin' goot, 24 - 1 hours to go.
> 
> Did the prez git ripped one in the debate? Didn't catch it, had on Higglytown Heroes, with the lil minners!



he got towup by romney !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> its a lovely chilly morning!



i will just take eggs an bacon this mornin but you can save me some for later....thanks


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 4, 2012)

Mornin erry buddy!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> he got towup by romney !!!



Good deal, just heard Chris "Crybaby" Mathews squallin' on the tube.



pstrahin said:


> Mornin erry buddy!



Right back friend.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 4, 2012)

Mornin Everybody.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> its a lovely chilly morning!



Oh yeah?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


 CHIEEEEFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mornin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> CHIEEEEFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Mornin Folks!



Heyyyyy Keebsy  Feels good to be home......missed y'all and being able to see everyone at FPG!! 

Mornin folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyy Keebsy  Feels good to be home......missed y'all and being able to see everyone at FPG!!
> 
> Mornin folks!!



Welcome back Jeffro.

We're brewin up another one soon. Enter "Yule Log" in the search bar and you'll see it. It's real close to you (hopefully).


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2012)

Okay, this is it for me, been arguing with Yara on FB about who to vote for, now she's beyond ill.  Sleep Monsta is beating me like a rented mule . . .


Moanin/Later friends . 




Oh, on a side note, just how nipply, er uh chilly is it Snowbabe???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyy Keebsy  Feels good to be home......missed y'all and being able to see everyone at FPG!!
> 
> Mornin folks!!


 Glad you're back too!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, this is it for me, been arguing with Yara on FB about who to vote for, now she's beyond ill.  Sleep Monsta is beating me like a rented mule . . .
> 
> 
> Moanin/Later friends .
> ...


 you "almost" lost a couple of items at FPG - better be glad I do luvs you! (and no, the money weren't one of them)


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Welcome back Jeffro.
> 
> We're brewin up another one soon. Enter "Yule Log" in the search bar and you'll see it. It's real close to you (hopefully).



Thanks Mig, that sounds good!!! I'll check it out, hope I can attend. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, this is it for me, been arguing with Yara on FB about who to vote for, now she's beyond ill.  Sleep Monsta is beating me like a rented mule . . .
> 
> 
> Moanin/Later friends .
> ...



Mornin/Night Quacksterer!! No effects here 

A'ight gotta return rental car and stop by tractor supply....CYL!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2012)

quick driveby!
Another long day at da big House. IF( and thats a big IF) i get off in time, me and Bubbette are gonna go drown a 100 crickets this evening. I need some fried bream!


----------



## Russdaddy (Oct 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If carrots got you drunk, rabbits would be messed up.



If rabbits got drunk a beagle's job would be easier...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2012)

Hot Pocket! is this really food?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Hot Pocket! is this really food?


uuuuhhhh, nope, it sure ain't, nuttin but processed cardboard!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> uuuuhhhh, nope, it sure ain't, nuttin but processed cardboard!



Dr: So Mr. Blood, how did you burn the roof of yo mouf?

Blood: By eating processed cardboard.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dr: So Mr. Blood, how did you burn the roof of yo mouf?
> 
> Blood: By eating processed cardboard.


----------



## slip (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh, i forgot to tell yawl ... Yesterday coming home from work i passed a ferrari I couldnt believe there was a ferrari in this little town ... then i couldnt stop laughing that i passed it in a 97 bucket 'o bolts.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> uuuuhhhh, nope, it sure ain't, nuttin but processed cardboard!


goin to the ER to git stumick pumped 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dr: So Mr. Blood, how did you burn the roof of yo mouf?
> 
> Blood: By eating processed cardboard.





Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Oh, i forgot to tell yawl ... Yesterday coming home from work i passed a ferrari I couldnt believe there was a ferrari in this little town ... then i couldnt stop laughing that i passed it in a 97 bucket 'o bolts.


 what? no pic of it?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> goin to the ER to git stumick pumped


 naaww, just drink a bunch of mater juice, the acid will break it on down for ya, oh & eat some pickled okra, that'll get it outta ya real quick.................. just ask Miggi!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 4, 2012)

Howdee!   Home laying in bed...sure is nippy out this morning.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdee!   Home laying in bed...sure is nippy out this morning.


wha..................I better not  .................... any news on your tests?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> naaww, just drink a bunch of mater juice, the acid will break it on down for ya, oh & eat some pickled okra, that'll get it outta ya real quick.................. just ask Miggi!



Pickled Okra aka Janitor in a Jar...


----------



## slip (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what? no pic of it?



Nah, i didnt have a co pilot to take it for me and i was driving.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pickled Okra aka Janitor in a Jar...





mudracing101 said:


> Love me some pickled okra





slip said:


> Nah, i didnt have a co pilot to take it for me and i was driving.


 get with Mud, he has some awesome phone+driving skilzzz!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdee!   Home laying in bed...sure is nippy out this morning.


yer a women 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pickled Okra aka Janitor in a Jar...


pickled oakry is my candy 


mudracing101 said:


> Love me some pickled okra



me to.... i new id find somethin that would make me love you more.........


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey Quack.....

You should be proud.  Your boy willc2412 is jumpin into politics.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 4, 2012)

Any of y'all ever watch Redneck Rehab on CMT?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yer a women
> 
> pickled oakry is my candy
> 
> ...



 you aint right


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Any of y'all ever watch Redneck Rehab on CMT?



i was on that show


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 4, 2012)

My cpu is runnin soooslowwww, yall r out drivelin me


----------



## Crickett (Oct 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i was on that show






My uncle & his family is gonna be on there. They started filming yesterday.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2012)

Real rednecks don't go to rehab


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hey Quack.....
> 
> You should be proud.  Your boy willc2412 is jumpin into politics.


scary ain't it?


Crickett said:


> Any of y'all ever watch Redneck Rehab on CMT?


I've seen one episode & part of another............ I ain't wild about Tom Arnold, but ..................


blood on the ground said:


> i was on that show


do tell................ oh wait, has it aired yet?????????


BreamReaper said:


> My cpu is runnin soooslowwww, yall r out drivelin me





Crickett said:


> My uncle & his family is gonna be on there. They started filming yesterday.


ohlawd..............don't tell me you're kin to "Honey BooBoo child" tooooo?????????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Real rednecks don't go to rehab


 Ya got dat right!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hey Quack.....
> 
> You should be proud.  Your boy willc2412 is jumpin into politics.



Word on da skreet is that willc is hankus's off spring


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2012)

id rather be fishin


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Word on da skreet is that willc is hankus's off spring










blood on the ground said:


> id rather be fishin


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Word on da skreet is that willc is hankus's off spring




I just read that in da beast thread.  I was a little late on pickin up on that.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ohlawd..............don't tell me you're kin to "Honey BooBoo child" tooooo?????????



Shoot NO!!! 

I won't tell y'all which family it is. Y'all just have to guess on that one. I'm not sure when its suppose to air. 

We only watched 1 episode & I didn't really care for it. They just wanna make fun of people anyways.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

Crickett said:


> They just wanna make fun of people anyways.



They need to come to our next gathering to film and episode then.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Shoot NO!!!
> 
> I won't tell y'all which family it is. Y'all just have to guess on that one. I'm not sure when its suppose to air.
> 
> We only watched 1 episode & I didn't really care for it. They just wanna make fun of people anyways.


 pm me & let me know..............


Miguel Cervantes said:


> They need to come to our next gathering to film and episode then.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They need to come to our next gathering to film and episode then.



Who you got in mind that needs to be reminded of where they came from?

They are trying to get my uncle's stepdaughter back to her redneck roots. 


Keebs said:


> pm me & let me know..............



I'm only leavin' clues. Y'all have to figure it out!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Who you got in mind that needs to be reminded of where they came from?
> 
> They are trying to get my uncle's stepdaughter back to her redneck roots.
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Crickett (Oct 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


>





Crickett said:


>


 ya'll better be glad I got here 'for MizH!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya'll better be glad I got here 'for MizH!!



 oops.....I got carried away w/  while readin another thread.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Homemade vegetable venison soup


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

Crickett said:


> oops.....I got carried away w/  while readin another thread.





mudracing101 said:


> Homemade vegetable venison soup


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Homemade vegetable venison soup



Same thang here, with mh22's konebread.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Same thang here, with mh22's konebread.



Just saltine's here, but mmmm mm good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Homemade vegetable venison soup





Hornet22 said:


> Same thang here, with mh22's konebread.



I think that makes us both King today


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I think that makes us both King today


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I think that makes us both King today



It's gooooood ta be Kang


----------



## Crickett (Oct 4, 2012)

Or Queen


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

What are we a doin in here today??
Howdy Peeps!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2012)

Not so funny situation but a very innocent and funny prayert from my daughter last night at the grocery store.

We see a lady that obviously has cancer (no hair ) my daughter ask daddy what’s wrong with that lady? I said well she is really sick with something called cancer and we should pray for her!  Right then and there she dropped her head and said; Lord please give that women some hair….
the things kids say!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What are we a doin in here today??
> Howdy Peeps!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

OK as promised I got 10 votes interested in a Yule Log gathering; Go here and vote for the weekend.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=714711


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Oh, i forgot to tell yawl ... Yesterday coming home from work i passed a ferrari I couldnt believe there was a ferrari in this little town ... then i couldnt stop laughing that i passed it in a 97 bucket 'o bolts.



That was me and the Jag, he's still learnin!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> It's gooooood ta be Kang











Crickett said:


> Or Queen






KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What are we a doin in here today??
> Howdy Peeps!!






blood on the ground said:


> Not so funny situation but a very innocent and funny prayert from my daughter last night at the grocery store.
> 
> We see a lady that obviously has cancer (no hair ) my daughter ask daddy what’s wrong with that lady? I said well she is really sick with something called cancer and we should pray for her!  Right then and there she dropped her head and said; Lord please give that women some hair….
> the things kids say!


Precious!


Keebs said:


>






Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK as promised I got 10 votes interested in a Yule Log gathering; Go here and vote for the weekend.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=714711


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK as promised I got 10 votes interested in a Yule Log gathering; Go here and vote for the weekend.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=714711



gonna look now....hope we can do it again!!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Not so funny situation but a very innocent and funny prayert from my daughter last night at the grocery store.
> 
> We see a lady that obviously has cancer (no hair ) my daughter ask daddy what’s wrong with that lady? I said well she is really sick with something called cancer and we should pray for her!  Right then and there she dropped her head and said; Lord please give that women some hair….
> the things kids say!



That's awesome!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Word on da skreet is that willc is hankus's off spring



Don't surprise me none......Quack is Hankus' Unk!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That was me and the Jag, he's still learnin!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2012)

<------Bowl 'o chili and saltines!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <------Bowl 'o chili and saltines!



BOOM !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Hello there Sweetheart....missed y'all last weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BOOM !!!!!



Anticipation!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't surprise me none......Quack is Hankus' Unk!!



It's a family tradition I guess


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Anticipation!!



Carly Simon was HAWT !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 4, 2012)

I passed my finals!!!'m headed to clinicals on Monday!! 

Thank you so very much for cheering me on! At least I know I'm in until the end of December!

The only thing that could make this weekend any better, would be to get a few deer during the Rum Creek hunt!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello there Sweetheart....missed y'all last weekend


Missed you too. AND Jag. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Carly Simon was HAWT !!!






Hey guys..................That mean kitty is getting nicer and nicer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I passed my finals!!!'m headed to clinicals on Monday!!
> 
> Thank you so very much for cheering me on! At least I know I'm in until the end of December!
> 
> The only thing that could make this weekend any better, would be to get a few deer during the Rum Creek hunt!!



I knew you could do it!!! Congrats!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I passed my finals!!!'m headed to clinicals on Monday!!
> 
> Thank you so very much for cheering me on! At least I know I'm in until the end of December!
> 
> The only thing that could make this weekend any better, would be to get a few deer during the Rum Creek hunt!!



Congrats Girl!!! you are on your way to finishing.....Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I passed my finals!!!'m headed to clinicals on Monday!!
> 
> Thank you so very much for cheering me on! At least I know I'm in until the end of December!
> 
> The only thing that could make this weekend any better, would be to get a few deer during the Rum Creek hunt!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> It's a family tradition I guess







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Carly Simon was HAWT !!!



Just watched a live video!! 



Sugar Plum said:


> I passed my finals!!!'m headed to clinicals on Monday!!
> 
> Thank you so very much for cheering me on! At least I know I'm in until the end of December!
> 
> The only thing that could make this weekend any better, would be to get a few deer during the Rum Creek hunt!!



Awesome Cortney, had all the faith in the world in you!!! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Missed you too. AND Jag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw dat!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Not so funny situation but a very innocent and funny prayert from my daughter last night at the grocery store.
> 
> We see a lady that obviously has cancer (no hair ) my daughter ask daddy what’s wrong with that lady? I said well she is really sick with something called cancer and we should pray for her!  Right then and there she dropped her head and said; Lord please give that women some hair….
> the things kids say!


 aaaawwwwww..............


Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK as promised I got 10 votes interested in a Yule Log gathering; Go here and vote for the weekend.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=714711





Sugar Plum said:


> I passed my finals!!!'m headed to clinicals on Monday!!
> 
> Thank you so very much for cheering me on! At least I know I'm in until the end of December!
> 
> The only thing that could make this weekend any better, would be to get a few deer during the Rum Creek hunt!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Where did everybody go.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Where did everybody go.....



I think they are looking at the mean kitty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think they are looking at the mean kitty.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think they are looking at the mean kitty.



Heyyyyy girl!!!! Y'all gonna make it to the gatherin I see!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 4, 2012)

What ha happent. Here kitty kitty, here kitty.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> What ha happent. Here kitty kitty, here kitty.



Guess the guys scared the kitty away.......


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2012)

Kitty went bye bye


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> What ha happent. Here kitty kitty, here kitty.



REALLY..???

Who had to call em out and mess up the kitty pics


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Heyyyyy girl!!!! Y'all gonna make it to the gatherin I see!!!



I'm sure gonna try my darnedest


Ok, gotta go to Wally World.
Ya'll have fun!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Kitty went bye bye


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Not so funny situation but a very innocent and funny prayert from my daughter last night at the grocery store.
> 
> We see a lady that obviously has cancer (no hair ) my daughter ask daddy what’s wrong with that lady? I said well she is really sick with something called cancer and we should pray for her!  Right then and there she dropped her head and said; Lord please give that women some hair….
> the things kids say!



Innocent and sincere! 



Sugar Plum said:


> I passed my finals!!!'m headed to clinicals on Monday!!
> 
> Thank you so very much for cheering me on! At least I know I'm in until the end of December!
> 
> The only thing that could make this weekend any better, would be to get a few deer during the Rum Creek hunt!!



Way to go SP.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sure gonna try my darnedest
> 
> 
> Ok, gotta go to Wally World.
> Ya'll have fun!



Can't wait to see y'all again!!!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Kitty went bye bye



It lasted longer than I though it would.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2012)

I sure do miss the kitty


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 4, 2012)

Sittin here lookin at this ziploc of choc chip cookies.
They peep out the corner of their eye, whispern who you think hes gonna grab next. Lil do they no, I like the over done ones, so chewy is spared.      Evenin time on erybody cmown.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Sittin here lookin at this ziploc of choc chip cookies.
> They peep out the corner of their eye, whispern who you think hes gonna grab next. Lil do they no, I like the over done ones, so chewy is spared.      Evenin time on erybody cmown.


Careful, Mud likes both kinds!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Kitty went away and the thread got busy again.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2012)

I just want him to know he can pm me pics of the kittys anytime.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Kitty went away and the thread got busy again.....





mudracing101 said:


> I just want him to know he can pm me pics of the kittys anytime.


 I thought you liked PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I thought you liked PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!



I love me some pets


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Careful, Mud likes both kinds!



 My word!

I missed the kitty. Been lookin fer "beast" pics but none on GM website.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> My word!
> 
> I missed the kitty. Been lookin fer "beast" pics but none on GM website.



The proper spelling is BEAST........you need all caps


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Careful, Mud likes both kinds!



Hey, that didnt come out right


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> _*I love to be petted*_










BreamReaper said:


> My word!
> 
> I missed the kitty. Been lookin fer "beast" pics but none on GM website.





hdm03 said:


> The proper spelling is BEAST........you need all caps


 easy dere idjit, he's still a driveler newbie, go easy on him!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, that didnt come out right


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> easy dere idjit, he's still a driveler newbie, go easy on him!



I was just trying to help the little feller


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> easy dere idjit, he's still a driveler newbie, go easy on him!



A lil to the left


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

The BEAST is gonna need lots of stickers........maybe we could get him a mess of hope and change stickers


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I was just trying to help the little feller





mudracing101 said:


> A lil to the left


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I was just trying to help the little feller



guidance is the key to success on this board.......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> A lil to the left



....easy Keebs.....


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, that didnt come out right


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....easy Keebs.....


tellme'boutit!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> tellme'boutit!!!!!



Where you goin


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> tellme'boutit!!!!!



Well....first you,   Uh... I got nothin........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Where you goin


 rightchere!


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Well....first you,   Uh... I got nothin........


 aawww come'ere...............


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> rightchere!
> 
> aawww come'ere...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm out ya'll, Keebs you ready ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll, Keebs you ready ??


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll be a good kang


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll, Keebs you ready ??


 oh yeah!


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 wanna come with?


hdm03 said:


> I'll be a good kang


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 4, 2012)

Anybody know what lottery numbers are gonna hit?   It is huntin season and I don't want to work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Anybody know what lottery numbers are gonna hit?   It is huntin season and I don't want to work.



Sure, I'll pm them to you.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 4, 2012)

Gettin ready for some training with the probies. 

Enchiladas first!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Gettin ready for some training with the probies.
> 
> Enchiladas first!



Keep an eye on Marcelle


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keep an eye on Marcelle




They'll be nervous shakes of the head when they see a big grinnin honky with the clipboard.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> They'll be nervous shakes of the head when they see a big grinnin honky with the clipboard.



You're taking Quack with you???


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're taking Quack with you???



I mentioned nothing about a head full of {L.A. Looks}


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> I mentioned nothing about a head full of {L.A. Looks}


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 4, 2012)

Grabbin the protection, out of service till bout around 2130 hours.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2012)

Mmmmm roast with gravy an rice and a bigol bowl uf turnupgreenz


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Mmmmm roast with gravy an rice and a bigol bowl uf turnupgreenz



Make sure the TP is stocked up in the throne room..


----------



## slip (Oct 4, 2012)

Work time is over, eating time has begun.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Make sure the TP is stocked up in the throne room..



Yep i will be emptying the mulching bag in the morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2012)

come on cold front.   pizza blob for supper.  wife couldn't get it off the stone flat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> come on cold front.   pizza blob for supper.  wife couldn't get it off the stone flat.


Ours came out good. Butter brushed the edges of the crust, fresh pepperoni n cheese. Man it was good.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 4, 2012)

Dear Ladies and idjits.... Steel toe boots will wreck your feet and legs. Hard hats will eventually make you bald as the ratchet snatches a few hairs with each removal. Refineries are nothing more than factories jacked on testosterone. Everyone wants to check out the "new girl". No one wants the "new girl" to tell them they're doing something wrong. It's loud. The only feminine thing in the place is the pink and purple swirly foam earplugs. "Line Supervisor" is another name for 12 men who stand around pointing and nodding at things. Obviously changing a doorknob is beyond the realm of regular plant maintenance duties. It is perfectly acceptable to heat your Hot Pocket in the same microwave that you heat McDonald's french fry oil for filtering. Caustic chemicals used alone, require nitrile gloves. However, mixing multiple caustic chemicals apparently makes them safe and therefore voids the required use of nitrile gloves. I get to play with argon gas and flames. I have access to chloroform and arsenic. Using the leftover silicone to smooth the frizzies from your hair after removing your hard had is apparently frowned upon. You cannot be a member of the cool kids club unless you have a nickname such as Rooster or Buckshot on your hard hat and multiple stickers, scuff marks and scratches. 

Although I'm happy to be out of the medical field, I'm not so sure I have the "man parts" to be in such an environment.  My only saving grace right now is that one of Fishbait's dear friends works there and is well respected by his peers. He checks on me daily and laid the law down to a few.  

Other than that. I'm just gonna sit outside tonight and see if I can arrow my pet possum.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dear Ladies and idjits.... Steel toe boots will wreck your feet and legs. Hard hats will eventually make you bald as the ratchet snatches a few hairs with each removal. Refineries are nothing more than factories jacked on testosterone. Everyone wants to check out the "new girl". No one wants the "new girl" to tell them they're doing something wrong. It's loud. The only feminine thing in the place is the pink and purple swirly foam earplugs. "Line Supervisor" is another name for 12 men who stand around pointing and nodding at things. Obviously changing a doorknob is beyond the realm of regular plant maintenance duties. It is perfectly acceptable to heat your Hot Pocket in the same microwave that you heat McDonald's french fry oil for filtering. Caustic chemicals used alone, require nitrile gloves. However, mixing multiple caustic chemicals apparently makes them safe and therefore voids the required use of nitrile gloves. I get to play with argon gas and flames. I have access to chloroform and arsenic. Using the leftover silicone to smooth the frizzies from your hair after removing your hard had is apparently frowned upon. You cannot be a member of the cool kids club unless you have a nickname such as Rooster or Buckshot on your hard hat and multiple stickers, scuff marks and scratches.
> 
> Although I'm happy to be out of the medical field, I'm not so sure I have the "man parts" to be in such an environment.  My only saving grace right now is that one of Fishbait's dear friends works there and is well respected by his peers. He checks on me daily and laid the law down to a few.
> 
> Other than that. I'm just gonna sit outside tonight and see if I can arrow my pet possum.




Would you like to use the nickname I carried for 25 years?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dear Ladies and idjits.... Steel toe boots will wreck your feet and legs. Hard hats will eventually make you bald as the ratchet snatches a few hairs with each removal. Refineries are nothing more than factories jacked on testosterone. Everyone wants to check out the "new girl". No one wants the "new girl" to tell them they're doing something wrong. It's loud. The only feminine thing in the place is the pink and purple swirly foam earplugs. "Line Supervisor" is another name for 12 men who stand around pointing and nodding at things. Obviously changing a doorknob is beyond the realm of regular plant maintenance duties. It is perfectly acceptable to heat your Hot Pocket in the same microwave that you heat McDonald's french fry oil for filtering. Caustic chemicals used alone, require nitrile gloves. However, mixing multiple caustic chemicals apparently makes them safe and therefore voids the required use of nitrile gloves. I get to play with argon gas and flames. I have access to chloroform and arsenic. Using the leftover silicone to smooth the frizzies from your hair after removing your hard had is apparently frowned upon. You cannot be a member of the cool kids club unless you have a nickname such as Rooster or Buckshot on your hard hat and multiple stickers, scuff marks and scratches.
> 
> Although I'm happy to be out of the medical field, I'm not so sure I have the "man parts" to be in such an environment.  My only saving grace right now is that one of Fishbait's dear friends works there and is well respected by his peers. He checks on me daily and laid the law down to a few.
> 
> Other than that. I'm just gonna sit outside tonight and see if I can arrow my pet possum.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 4, 2012)

jeez Bugsy, what are YOU doing in a refinery?


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Would you like to use the nickname I carried for 25 years?



Will it scare the "men" (and I use that term VERY loosely)?   





Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Whaddare you laughing at?    

They make me walk up four flights of those danged steel stairs every day to check the argon tanks. You know, the ones you can see through. The ones that if you look through them, you can calculate exactly how far you're going to fall.   

They think I'm joking when I say I'm gonna wear my HSS.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Will it scare the "men" (and I use that term VERY loosely)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"The Grouch"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Will it scare the "men" (and I use that term VERY loosely)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing, just visualizing based on your account of attire..


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 4, 2012)

Woohoo


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 4, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> jeez Bugsy, what are YOU doing in a refinery?



Working in the lab. 

Making sure the oil that fries your french fries, home made cheese sticks, chicken and the like, is safe.  

It's a great job really. The pay and benefits are awesome. The testosterone levels are a bit high. I mean, I like manly men but neanderthal just isn't my forte.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Woohoo



You finally pass that quarter?


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> "The Grouch"



I think I've already been called that.


No wait, it might have been another descriptive word that ends in "ch"...... but I think it starts with a B.     


Actually, "New Girl" seems to be my nickname for now.  





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nothing, just visualizing based on your account of attire..




Ima get me a hot pink hard hat.  

I wear jeans and t-shirts. Apparently my camo pants made folks uncomfortable (or the laughs made me uncomfortable) so I have to go buy more jeans. Also, tie-dyed shirts must not be the norm. Then again, neither is lipstick, mascara, nicely coiffed hair or manicured nails.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I think I've already been called that.
> 
> 
> No wait, it might have been another descriptive word that ends in "ch"...... but I think it starts with a B.
> ...


Blue jeans and t-shirts are HAWT!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Blue jeans and t-shirts are HAWT!!!



I'm kinda missing my scrubs. In jeans and tees, I have to suck my tummy in.   



Where's my Wobbert-Woo?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm kinda missing my scrubs. In jeans and tees, I have to suck my tummy in.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's my Wobbert-Woo?



IF he got off work in time Woberts spose to be drowning worms or crickets or sumpin wif Bubbette.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Working in the lab.
> 
> Making sure the oil that fries your french fries, home made cheese sticks, chicken and the like, is safe.
> 
> It's a great job really. The pay and benefits are awesome. The testosterone levels are a bit high. I mean, I like manly men but neanderthal just isn't my forte.


 
 I always liked it when a women was on the crew working harder than most of the men and talking more smack that would just leave the men stunned.  Give em heck and dont take no slack. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You finally pass that quarter?



naw a 19 year old kid.  He just got a job at Telfair prision. Its a good night


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I always liked it when a women was on the crew working harder than most of the men and talking more smack that would just leave the men stunned.  Give em heck and dont take no slack.
> 
> 
> naw a 19 year old kid.  He just got a job at Telfair prision. Its a good night



Fresh meat..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dear Ladies and idjits.... Steel toe boots will wreck your feet and legs. Hard hats will eventually make you bald as the ratchet snatches a few hairs with each removal. Refineries are nothing more than factories jacked on testosterone. Everyone wants to check out the "new girl". No one wants the "new girl" to tell them they're doing something wrong. It's loud. The only feminine thing in the place is the pink and purple swirly foam earplugs. "Line Supervisor" is another name for 12 men who stand around pointing and nodding at things. Obviously changing a doorknob is beyond the realm of regular plant maintenance duties. It is perfectly acceptable to heat your Hot Pocket in the same microwave that you heat McDonald's french fry oil for filtering. Caustic chemicals used alone, require nitrile gloves. However, mixing multiple caustic chemicals apparently makes them safe and therefore voids the required use of nitrile gloves. I get to play with argon gas and flames. I have access to chloroform and arsenic. Using the leftover silicone to smooth the frizzies from your hair after removing your hard had is apparently frowned upon. You cannot be a member of the cool kids club unless you have a nickname such as Rooster or Buckshot on your hard hat and multiple stickers, scuff marks and scratches.
> 
> Although I'm happy to be out of the medical field, I'm not so sure I have the "man parts" to be in such an environment.  My only saving grace right now is that one of Fishbait's dear friends works there and is well respected by his peers. He checks on me daily and laid the law down to a few.
> 
> Other than that. I'm just gonna sit outside tonight and see if I can arrow my pet possum.






Absolute worthless post without pics . . .


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fresh meat..



 He is nervous as a dog a pooping a peach seed, course were not helping


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2012)

Here I is


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Here I is












Where??


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2012)

Here 







Wait.......where did AS tell me here was


----------



## slip (Oct 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Over there. 






here.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 4, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I always liked it when a women was on the crew working harder than most of the men and talking more smack that would just leave the men stunned.  Give em heck and dont take no slack.
> 
> 
> naw a 19 year old kid.  He just got a job at Telfair prision. Its a good night



Congradudadgumlations bubba, I just Know ya'll some proud parents tonight. Tell da boy keep his nose clean and just do what "the man" tells him


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dear Ladies and idjits.... Steel toe boots will wreck your feet and legs. Hard hats will eventually make you bald as the ratchet snatches a few hairs with each removal. Refineries are nothing more than factories jacked on testosterone. Everyone wants to check out the "new girl". No one wants the "new girl" to tell them they're doing something wrong. It's loud. The only feminine thing in the place is the pink and purple swirly foam earplugs. "Line Supervisor" is another name for 12 men who stand around pointing and nodding at things. Obviously changing a doorknob is beyond the realm of regular plant maintenance duties. It is perfectly acceptable to heat your Hot Pocket in the same microwave that you heat McDonald's french fry oil for filtering. Caustic chemicals used alone, require nitrile gloves. However, mixing multiple caustic chemicals apparently makes them safe and therefore voids the required use of nitrile gloves. I get to play with argon gas and flames. I have access to chloroform and arsenic. Using the leftover silicone to smooth the frizzies from your hair after removing your hard had is apparently frowned upon. You cannot be a member of the cool kids club unless you have a nickname such as Rooster or Buckshot on your hard hat and multiple stickers, scuff marks and scratches.
> 
> Although I'm happy to be out of the medical field, I'm not so sure I have the "man parts" to be in such an environment.  My only saving grace right now is that one of Fishbait's dear friends works there and is well respected by his peers. He checks on me daily and laid the law down to a few.
> 
> Other than that. I'm just gonna sit outside tonight and see if I can arrow my pet possum.


Ohgoodgawdalmighty T, make yourself known, you are IN YOUR ELEMENT............you just don't realize it yet.......


turtlebug said:


> Working in the lab.
> 
> Making sure the oil that fries your french fries, home made cheese sticks, chicken and the like, is safe.
> 
> It's a great job really. The pay and benefits are awesome. The testosterone levels are a bit high. I mean, I like manly men but neanderthal just isn't my forte.


Even "HE MEN" will love you  too, you gonna have them wrapped 'round your little finger 'for no time!


OH, HI YA'LL!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> He is nervous as a dog a pooping a peach seed, course were not helping


 Aaaahhhh, new guard, huh?  I've had some 'sperence with friends doing that..............  Just tell'em "Don't take nuttin" off'em"!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ours came out good. Butter brushed the edges of the crust, fresh pepperoni n cheese. Man it was good.


 cheated, Pizza Hut large super supreme..............


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the beer cooler  



Hornet22 said:


> Congradudadgumlations bubba, I just Know ya'll some proud parents tonight. Tell da boy keep his nose clean and just do what "the man" tells him



thanks bud, Its a bit of relief and nervous at the same time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> cheated, Pizza Hut large super supreme..............





Ewwwwww, PH is naaaaaasty !!!




Hiya Keebsalicious !!!



Dawn bought me a pack of  white cheddar cheese flavored popcorn, made by "Smartfood" , reckon she' trying to tell me sumpin???


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> By the beer cooler



Oh yeah 



Grats to the mancub too bro


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ewwwwww, PH is naaaaaasty !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



take her a sack of dumdums an see


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> take her a sack of dumdums an see











Sounds like a plan Neph !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2012)

I wore her down, ya'll!
Getting the new aquarium next week! 

Wasn't able to go fishing today because the work schedule went too long. Soooo, took her to the dollar store to pick up dog and nurse treats, then eased over to the Walmart pet section just to look. Followed that with a nice messican dinner and some grocery shopping. 
 Good luck to thwackbabe on both the possum and the big buck! 
Heading to the lease this weekend to pull all the dead camera's and empty feeders. May set up a spot or two on my stands, but ain't gonna feed up the entire lease.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ewwwwww, PH is naaaaaasty !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"our" Pizza Hut is good stuff................. you just tell MizDawn I LIKE you *fluffy* tyvm!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> He is nervous as a dog a pooping a peach seed, course were not helping



Tell him to eat a wallermelon seeds and all. That way he can rapid fire...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I wore her down, ya'll!
> Getting the new aquarium next week!
> 
> Wasn't able to go fishing today because the work schedule went too long. Soooo, took her to the dollar store to pick up dog and nurse treats, then eased over to the Walmart pet section just to look. Followed that with a nice messican dinner and some grocery shopping.
> ...


 Good Deal Wobert!!  From my few times with an aquarium, to some they are work but for the ones that like them, they are "therapy" and very relaxing, plus just down right cool!  I'll have another when I get more *situated* myself!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2012)

Is a bait tank an aquarium


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like a plan Neph !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2012)

KANG Pookie !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Is a bait tank an aquarium



absolutely! 
Or a pantry if you're Nicodemus.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> "our" Pizza Hut is good stuff................. you just tell MizDawn I LIKE you *fluffy* tyvm!





I be rockin "fluffy" . . .


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


>







Hooked On Quack said:


> KANG Pookie !!!



ALLLLLLLLLLLLLL HAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLL


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> KANG Pookie !!!



small victories, bro!
Thats the best a married man can hope to achieve.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Aaaahhhh, new guard, huh?  I've had some 'sperence with friends doing that..............  Just tell'em "Don't take nuttin" off'em"!



Yes mam, he come in telling us stories the guards had told him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Yes mam, he come in telling us stories the guards had told him.





Decent pay, good benefits, tell him to hang in there !!! 


I could tell those guards stories that would make them wet their selves . . .


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Decent pay, good benefits, tell him to hang in there !!!
> 
> 
> I could tell those guards stories that would make them wet their selves . . .



Tell us bout that time back then Unk


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I be rockin "fluffy" . . .


Darlin', you not only rock "fluffy" but ya Rock Da Pank too!


Hankus said:


> ALLLLLLLLLLLLLL HAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLL





crappiedex said:


> Yes mam, he come in telling us stories the guards had told him.


Had a goooood friend in the Wilcox prison, we'll compare stories, it ain't a job for everyone, but if you can hack it, the pay ain't too bad, plus I have a friend up in Rome, GA, that works the "chain gang" road crew............ Main thing??? Tell him to KEEP HIS NOSE CLEAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Tell us bout that time back then Unk



do tell 



Keebs said:


> Darlin', you not only rock "fluffy" but ya Rock Da Pank too!
> 
> 
> 
> Had a goooood friend in the Wilcox prison, we'll compare stories, it ain't a job for everyone, but if you can hack it, the pay ain't too bad, plus I have a friend up in Rome, GA, that works the "chain gang" road crew............ Main thing??? Tell him to KEEP HIS NOSE CLEAN!!!!!!!!!


 I hope he keeps his head on straight


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I wore her down, ya'll!
> Getting the new aquarium next week!
> 
> Wasn't able to go fishing today because the work schedule went too long. Soooo, took her to the dollar store to pick up dog and nurse treats, then eased over to the Walmart pet section just to look. Followed that with a nice messican dinner and some grocery shopping.
> ...



You gonna put some crappie and catfish in it aint ya


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> do tell
> 
> 
> I hope he keeps his head on straight


 THAT is the main thing, it's mainly a "mind game" job, tell'em to keep focused.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> You gonna put some crappie and catfish in it aint ya



Naw, i've done that before. Crappie need high quality water, and a catfish will kill any other fish.  Same as Bream and Bass.
You'll end up with one fish no matter what you start with.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i've done that before. Crappie need high quality water, and a catfish will kill any other fish.  Same as Bream and Bass.
> You'll end up with one fish no matter what you start with.



Well Hankus we gots to find us another mud hole


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Well Hankus we gots to find us another mud hole


 as in "pluuump...............uuuuhhhhhhh".............


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Well Hankus we gots to find us another mud hole



That reminds me of this time i was deer hunting on the edge of a swamp. The water was down and one section was isolated about the size of a swimming pool. I couldn't see what was making all the splashes in the muddy water, i just knew there was a bunch of them. The next morning i went back with a castnet. Man, you talk about a haul! Two five gallom buckets slam full of crappie, bream, bass, crawfish, and no telling how many bowfin, sirens, and turtles i threw back in on the deep side.
That was some kinda fun!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 4, 2012)

Ohhhh me, drill is ova, whats the word birds? Stopped by the crib an showed the minners tha lights on the big red truck. Momma bear said my lil sidekick been goin room to room hollerin Da Da all day.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> as in "pluuump...............uuuuhhhhhhh".............



What was that 



rhbama3 said:


> That reminds me of this time i was deer hunting on the edge of a swamp. The water was down and one section was isolated about the size of a swimming pool. I couldn't see what was making all the splashes in the muddy water, i just knew there was a bunch of them. The next morning i went back with a castnet. Man, you talk about a haul! Two five gallom buckets slam full of crappie, bream, bass, crawfish, and no telling how many bowfin, sirens, and turtles i threw back in on the deep side.
> That was some kinda fun!



sounds like it was. 

And they said you wasnt lucky.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 4, 2012)

This aquarium will be good for the rest of us.
Now he can stay home and try out those jigs and fish allowing us to go fishing with no fear of storms, lightning waterspouts etc.

The man is lookin out for us


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> What was that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. All them leeches on my legs fell off in a couple of hours.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> This aquarium will be good for the rest of us.
> Now he can stay home and try out those jigs and fish allowing us to go fishing with no fear of storms, lightning waterspouts etc.
> 
> The man is lookin out for us



I actually DID that. The problem was that "speck" would hit every jig i wiggled in front of him. Not really useful info .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That reminds me of this time i was deer hunting on the edge of a swamp. The water was down and one section was isolated about the size of a swimming pool. I couldn't see what was making all the splashes in the muddy water, i just knew there was a bunch of them. The next morning i went back with a castnet. Man, you talk about a haul! Two five gallom buckets slam full of crappie, bream, bass, crawfish, and no telling how many bowfin, sirens, and turtles i threw back in on the deep side.
> That was some kinda fun!





Ohhhhh Mr. Green Jeans, Pookie just admitted to breaking the law . . .


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 4, 2012)

It never happened!!

Remember      All fisherman lie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> It never happened!!
> 
> Remember      All fisherman lie.






Pookie don't lie, he told me so . . .


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhh Mr. Green Jeans, Pookie just admitted to breaking the law . . .



Do they have game laws in bama


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhh Mr. Green Jeans, Pookie just admitted to breaking the law . . .



...... and then i remembered that it was illegal, so i released both 5 gallon full of gods creatures back into the main swamp where they could swim and be happy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ...... and then i remembered that it was illegal, so i released both 5 gallon full of gods creatures back into the main swamp where they could swim and be happy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Do they have game laws in bama



Of course! 
Same as everywhere else:
no holding, no pass interference, no blocking below the belt, etc....


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 4, 2012)

The first thing a fisherman has to have is someone to talk to..........


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> The first thing a fisherman has to have is someone to talk to..........



Never been a problem. The voices in my head love to talk.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just don't get into an internal argument, you never win.
I know.

You can always talk to the boat, i  have 3 so i always have one that agrees with my fish story.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 4, 2012)

Gods creatures? they are owned/regulated by the state.

So now should a fisherman abide by state law or pull the net and feed the masses?
As i ready my pole for the weekend i am conflicted.


----------



## slip (Oct 4, 2012)

Anybody here ever own a marlin model 60 .22?


Kinda thinkin about one ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Gods creatures? they are owned/regulated by the state.
> 
> So now should a fisherman abide by state law or pull the net and feed the masses?
> As i ready my pole for the weekend i am conflicted.


crickets or worms? I understand your confliction. 


slip said:


> Anybody here ever own a marlin model 60 .22?
> 
> 
> Kinda thinkin about one ...



It's a good gun, Cody.
Pretty basic, no frills, can't add much aftermarket stuff to it, but it'll be pretty darn accurate right out of the box. I had a buddy in Alabama that was a squirrel nightmare with his marlin 60.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2012)

i headed to bed. See ya'll later!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 4, 2012)

Slip
if you want a semi auto get a 10/22. fairly accurate and dependable.
The 60 is a promotional model, nothing fancy and lo cost.

For the money a bolt action is the best, low cost and very accurate.
They shoot forever and even guns that are 70yrs old still shoot 1 hole groups.

The autos are fun and burn ammo but it's cheap so buy one you like.
Look at the marlin lever actions for a fun gun.

22s are addictive you will end up with a few of them.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 4, 2012)

Shrimp, finger mullet and artis. Must have all kinds of baits cause you never know what they have a hankerin for.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

I hates it when insomnia comes to visit!!!! What's hapnin in here this time of night?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 5, 2012)

Well I'm gonna try to git back to sleep. Mebbe Unk will be by to entertain ya directly


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well I'm gonna try to git back to sleep. Mebbe Unk will be by to entertain ya directly



Mernin hankus........bye hankus.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Anybody here ever own a marlin model 60 .22?
> 
> 
> Kinda thinkin about one ...




I've got two Marlin .22 mags not sure what model???  One mag fed, butt ugly wood, bolt action, the other is a SS laminated wood, tube fed bolt action, topped off with a Nikon, 2 of the most accurate rifles in my safe.





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mernin hankus........bye hankus.........





Timmayyyyyyy, he/she is at it again . . .


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got two Marlin .22 mags not sure what model???  One mag fed, butt ugly wood, bolt action, the other is a SS laminated wood, tube fed bolt action, topped off with a Nikon, 2 of the most accurate rifles in my safe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QUACK......... wonderin ifn' I was gonna be all by myself tonight!!!  at it again...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> QUACK......... wonderin ifn' I was gonna be all by myself tonight!!!  at it again...........






I been kinda busy . . .


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I been kinda busy . . .



Good busy I would imagine!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I hates it when insomnia comes to visit!!!! What's hapnin in here this time of night?



why insomnia tonight?  been awake for hours, so got up to have a snack and check on the drivelers.

and Kang too


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 5, 2012)

Where is the coffee?

MORNING SHIFT IS HERE!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2012)

Coffeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Where is the coffee?
> 
> MORNING SHIFT IS HERE!






Does that mean I can go home now ???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 5, 2012)

Dang, you guys are sure some early risers this morning.

HAPPY FRIDAY to all of you and pass me some coffee.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

oh lawd....just roll a 55 gallon drum of coffee over here and put a spigot on it.......Ima gonna need it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2012)

seems like I need the big machine this POETS morning


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> seems like I need the big machine this POETS morning



Ahhhhhh....now that is what I am talking about!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Does that mean I can go home now ???


One more hour for you in the salt mines.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Does that mean I can go home now ???



did ya have a busy night..........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Does that mean I can go home now ???



What no meeting on a TGIF after the whistle?  What was the bossman thinking?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm an hour late, but good mornin!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> One more hour for you in the salt mines.




grrrrrrrrrr.




KYBOWHUNTER said:


> did ya have a busy night..........




Not too bad, but not as good as the night before !! 





gobbleinwoods said:


> What no meeting on a TGIF after the whistle?  What was the bossman thinking?





There's noway I could sit thru a meeting this morning, eyes feel like somebody rubbed sand 'em.   Let's see how many mailboxes I can knock down on the 22 miles home.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Well I am out for now.....ya'll have a good un'. Holla atcha later


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

morning folks........


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 5, 2012)

Good morning folks.  

What day is it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2012)

Morning ya'll. Its Friday


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 5, 2012)

Merning folks!  Glad it's Fryday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Good morning folks.
> 
> What day is it?





mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll. Its Friday





hdm03 said:


> Merning folks!  Glad it's Fryday!



BAAA HUMMMMMBUG....it's almost mundy


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> BAAA HUMMMMMBUG....it's almost mundy



Well we better start partaying now


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well we better start partaying now



yeeesssir!!! whats fer lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just ate some crackers out the vendor for breakfast.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just ate some crackers out the vendor for breakfast.



tuner salad and a fresh halapeenyo


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

grits, sausage & cheese, allllll mixed & melted together..........MMmmmmmmmmm
_*TGIF!!
*_​


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> grits, sausage & cheese, allllll mixed & melted together..........MMmmmmmmmmm
> _*TGIF!!
> *_​



grits rule!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> grits, sausage & cheese, allllll mixed & melted together..........MMmmmmmmmmm
> _*TGIF!!
> *_​



That sure does sound good........I had a steak egg and cheez from Bro-Jangles. 

And Happy Sturday Eve to you too.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> grits rule!!!





pstrahin said:


> And Happy Sturday Eve to you too.


 and to you as well, sir!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> tuner salad and a fresh halapeenyo





Keebs said:


> grits, sausage & cheese, allllll mixed & melted together..........MMmmmmmmmmm
> _*TGIF!!
> *_​





pstrahin said:


> That sure does sound good........I had a steak egg and cheez from Bro-Jangles.
> 
> And Happy Sturday Eve to you too.



Man my breakfast sucked!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

pullin wire is for the birds!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 5, 2012)

* KEEBS*




















 dat was wrong


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Man my breakfast sucked!!!!!!!!!!!!


 you didn't go look in the seat of your truck, did you?


blood on the ground said:


> pullin worms is for the birds!


I thought they got their own?


Hankus said:


> * KEEBS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wuvs you Hankus!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> pullin wire is for the birds!



Deliverin it ain't too bad


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you didn't go look in the seat of your truck, did you?
> 
> I thought they got their own?
> 
> I wuvs you Hankus!



Well, i didnt drive the white truck today, drove "The Dragon" and it's parked in the wharehouse. You must of put mine in one of the other White trucks by mistake


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well, i didnt drive the white truck today, drove "The Dragon" and it's parked in the wharehouse. You must of put mine in one of the other White trucks by mistake


oooppppsssIsowwy!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you didn't go look in the seat of your truck, did you?
> 
> I thought they got their own?
> 
> I wuvs you Hankus!



An I can tell it too


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> An I can tell it too


 Sultan just said sumthin 'bout needing a biskit to sop with..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you didn't go look in the seat of your truck, did you?
> 
> I thought they got their own?
> 
> I wuvs you Hankus!





Hankus said:


> Deliverin it ain't too bad



idjOramususs


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> idjOramususs


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



how bout that....me and my brother darryl and my other brother darryl


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> how bout that....me and my brother darryl and my other brother darryl





Jeff C. said:


>


 good thing I count them from there "good side"!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good thing I count them from there "good side"!!





I was just chuckling!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good thing I count them from there "good side"!!





Jeff C. said:


> I was just chuckling!!



aint nuthin funny in here move along


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> aint nuthin funny in here move along



Mozyin on den....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I was just chuckling!!





blood on the ground said:


> aint nuthin funny in here move along





Jeff C. said:


> Mozyin on den....


come'on Chief, we got things to do!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2012)

<------- fried okry and waffle fries.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> <------- fried okry and waffle fries.


 no meat??????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> aint nuthin funny in here move along


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


pppssssttt, he had to sleep on da couch again last night............ but you didn't hear that from me.............


----------



## Hankus (Oct 5, 2012)

Sketti


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> come'on Chief, we got things to do!



Well, now that you put it that way!! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> <------- fried okry and waffle fries.



 <-------broccori-rice casserole.....can't find no chicken in it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> no meat??????


It was a BBQ joint and I aint paying for Q when I get it most every weekend at home. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Hankus said:


> Sketti





Jeff C. said:


> Well, now that you put it that way!!
> 
> 
> 
> <-------broccori-rice casserole.....can't find no chicken in it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It was a BBQ joint and I aint paying for Q when I get it most every weekend at home.



They make BBQ flavored joints now?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They make BBQ flavored joints now?









I did get a side of pickles. Does that count for anything


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I did get a side of pickles. Does that count for anything



Why didn't you get the whole pickle?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Keebs said:


> pppssssttt, he had to sleep on da couch again last night............ but you didn't hear that from me.............


you said you wouldn't tell


Miguel Cervantes said:


> They make BBQ flavored joints now?


 hotnspicy maaayn


mrs. hornet22 said:


> my fingers are orange from the cheetos Does that count for anything



wha...?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you said you wouldn't tell


She didn't, she even said she didn't herself, can't you read?


----------



## slip (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She didn't, she even said she didn't herself, can't you read?



no but that is beside the point


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> no but that is beside the point



Which side?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2012)

Fried chicken , mashed taters and gravey, turnip greens.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Fried chicken , mashed taters and gravey, turnip greens.



don't get much betternat mud


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 5, 2012)

Waffle House


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They make BBQ flavored joints now?



     

afternoon all you long haired freaky people ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> afternoon all you long haired freaky people ...



Who you callin long haired?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> afternoon all you long haired freaky people ...



what up bro?

tell at poacher in yer avatar .... we love him!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sketti


 BBQ, bb's, tater salad, bread & cake......... eehhh, not the best, but it was free & delivered, I ain't complainin!


Jeff C. said:


> Well, now that you put it that way!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It was a BBQ joint and I aint paying for Q when I get it most every weekend at home.


tsk, tsk, tsk, ain't no meal complete wiffout meat......... ~walks off shaking head~~


Miguel Cervantes said:


> They make BBQ flavored joints now?


Lawd, you outta try the.................. uuuuhhh, never mind, so where were we???????


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why didn't you get the whole pickle?


speaking of pickles!!!!!!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> you said you wouldn't tell


tell what? who?when?where?huh?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> She didn't, she even said she didn't herself, can't you read?


Thank you shuggums!


slip said:


>


NO!!


mudracing101 said:


> Fried chicken , mashed taters and gravey, turnip greens.





hdm03 said:


> Waffle House


ohlawd, Run ya'll, RUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!


Nugefan said:


> afternoon all you long haired freaky people ...


 well hey there Andy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kracker (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm going to eat me a fried baloney sammich with 1/2 inch thick baloney. 

Any cardiologist tries to get between me and my sammich is not gonna be comfortable for the next few days.


Trust me.


----------



## slip (Oct 5, 2012)

kracker said:


> I'm going to eat me a fried baloney sammich with 1/2 inch thick baloney.
> 
> Any cardiologist tries to get between me and my sammich is not gonna be comfortable for the next few days.
> 
> ...



 Even health nuts die one day.



How you been Kracker? Better?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

kracker said:


> I'm going to eat me a fried baloney sammich with 1/2 inch thick baloney.
> 
> Any cardiologist tries to get between me and my sammich is not gonna be comfortable for the next few days.
> 
> ...



baloney is heaven sent....eat away my son, eat away...


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> afternoon all you long haired freaky people ...



ANNEEY! what up brother


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2012)

slip said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> BBQ, bb's, tater salad, bread & cake......... eehhh, not the best, but it was free & delivered, I ain't complainin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







kracker said:


> I'm going to eat me a fried baloney sammich with 1/2 inch thick baloney.
> 
> Any cardiologist tries to get between me and my sammich is not gonna be comfortable for the next few days.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



Looks kike your havin fun.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2012)

Wife said oranges have vitamin C in em. So I got a bag of cheetos, a pack of Lance Toast Chee crackers and drankin an Orange Crush soda. That's all the orange things I could find here, reckon that's enough vitamin C?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks kike your havin fun.





Wanna come hang around?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wife said oranges have vitamin C in em. So I got a bag of cheetos, a pack of Lance Toast Chee crackers and drankin an Orange Crush soda. That's all the orange things I could find here, reckon that's enough vitamin C?


----------



## kracker (Oct 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Even health nuts die one day.
> 
> 
> 
> How you been Kracker? Better?


I'm 'bout the same slip, hope you're feeling better


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wife said oranges have vitamin C in em. So I got a bag of cheetos, a pack of Lance Toast Chee crackers and drankin an Orange Crush soda. That's all the orange things I could find here, reckon that's enough vitamin C?


Wow, you sound just like my SON.



Jeff C. said:


> Wanna come hang around?


Sure.



Keebs said:


>



really!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow, you sound just like my SON.
> 
> 
> Sure.
> ...



 We can bounce off the walls, hang from some limbs, pick on the dogs, chase a cat....you know, just monkey around!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow, you sound just like my SON.



Umm,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,umm,,,,,,,,,,,,nope, not goin there..


----------



## Crickett (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey y'all can y'all say some prayers for my mom? I just got back from the ER. They thought she was having a heart attack. They are running some tests & are keeping her for the next 24 hrs. They are also checking her for a blood clot in her lungs. I had to leave & come back home to sit w/ my kids til my husband gets home. Will y'all just please keep her in your thoughts today?


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 5, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all can y'all say some prayers for my mom? I just got back from the ER. They thought she was having a heart attack. They are running some tests & are keeping her for the next 24 hrs. They are also checking her for a blood clot in her lungs. I had to leave & come back home to sit w/ my kids til my husband gets home. Will y'all just please keep her in your thoughts today?



Yes mam!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all can y'all say some prayers for my mom? I just got back from the ER. They thought she was having a heart attack. They are running some tests & are keeping her for the next 24 hrs. They are also checking her for a blood clot in her lungs. I had to leave & come back home to sit w/ my kids til my husband gets home. Will y'all just please keep her in your thoughts today?



You got it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all can y'all say some prayers for my mom? I just got back from the ER. They thought she was having a heart attack. They are running some tests & are keeping her for the next 24 hrs. They are also checking her for a blood clot in her lungs. I had to leave & come back home to sit w/ my kids til my husband gets home. Will y'all just please keep her in your thoughts today?



Absolutely Crickett  .....and wishing her the best of outcomes!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all can y'all say some prayers for my mom? I just got back from the ER. They thought she was having a heart attack. They are running some tests & are keeping her for the next 24 hrs. They are also checking her for a blood clot in her lungs. I had to leave & come back home to sit w/ my kids til my husband gets home. Will y'all just please keep her in your thoughts today?


You got it, Crickett!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all can y'all say some prayers for my mom? I just got back from the ER. They thought she was having a heart attack. They are running some tests & are keeping her for the next 24 hrs. They are also checking her for a blood clot in her lungs. I had to leave & come back home to sit w/ my kids til my husband gets home. Will y'all just please keep her in your thoughts today?



 for her from me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all can y'all say some prayers for my mom? I just got back from the ER. They thought she was having a heart attack. They are running some tests & are keeping her for the next 24 hrs. They are also checking her for a blood clot in her lungs. I had to leave & come back home to sit w/ my kids til my husband gets home. Will y'all just please keep her in your thoughts today?



you got it


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

I need a beer or 10


----------



## Crickett (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks y'all!

I'm just so upset right now! I just can't go through this right now! My daddy passed away 24 years ago this Sunday! I got that call from my sister & I was nearly hysterical & so overcome w/ emotions. I'm about to head back to the hospital. I'll try to keep y'all updated!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I need a beer or 10



smells like a good idea to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Thanks y'all!
> 
> I'm just so upset right now! I just can't go through this right now! My daddy passed away 24 years ago this Sunday! I got that call from my sister & I was nearly hysterical & so overcome w/ emotions. I'm about to head back to the hospital. I'll try to keep y'all updated!



Do that...hope she recovers soon!!


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well hey there Andy!!!!!!!!!



Hey Darlin' ...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who you callin long haired?



oh yea , forget to look in mirror this AM ...  



blood on the ground said:


> what up bro?
> 
> tell at poacher in yer avatar .... we love him!!



hidin' right now ...

I'll tell em Bro ...



Hornet22 said:


> ANNEEY! what up brother



I ama hangin' like a hair in a biscuit ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> smells like a good idea to me.



cold brewski..... hambergerz cookin on da grill an the sound of a fire cracklin in the back ground


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Thanks y'all!
> 
> I'm just so upset right now! I just can't go through this right now! My daddy passed away 24 years ago this Sunday! I got that call from my sister & I was nearly hysterical & so overcome w/ emotions. I'm about to head back to the hospital. I'll try to keep y'all updated!


 CYBER HUGGGSSSSS for you, Crickett!!


blood on the ground said:


> cold brewski..... hambergerz cookin on da grill an the sound of a fire cracklin in the back ground


 no fair, you got the jump on us! go ahead & drank one for me please!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> cold brewski..... hambergerz cookin on da grill an the sound of a fire cracklin in the back ground



Now it REALLY smells like a good idea!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> cold brewski..... hambergerz cookin on da grill an the sound of a fire cracklin in the back ground



Whatcha burnin?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> CYBER HUGGGSSSSS for you, Crickett!!
> 
> no fair, you got the jump on us! go ahead & drank one for me please!!!!!



not a jump just my planz fer ayfter while..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatcha burnin?



pine tree... the hickory is for the fire place and the grill


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> pine tree..



Did you bother to cut it down first?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you bother to cut it down first?



mutha naycha took it out before i moved in.... i did cut it up though


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm feeling some pressure building up


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

im out...ya'll have a great friday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2012)

Quittin time. QUITTIN TIME. :


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm feeling some pressure building up


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Hash browns scattered and smother and topped with chili sometimes has an effect on me


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 5, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Hash browns scattered and smother and topped with chili sometimes *has an effect on me*



Yep, and every buddy around you.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> not a jump just my planz fer ayfter while..





hdm03 said:


> I'm feeling some pressure building up





blood on the ground said:


> im out...ya'll have a great friday





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quittin time. QUITTIN TIME. :


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 5, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm feeling some pressure building up



Let the cropdustin begin.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quittin time. QUITTIN TIME. :



Not yet


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all can y'all say some prayers for my mom? I just got back from the ER. They thought she was having a heart attack. They are running some tests & are keeping her for the next 24 hrs. They are also checking her for a blood clot in her lungs. I had to leave & come back home to sit w/ my kids til my husband gets home. Will y'all just please keep her in your thoughts today?





blood on the ground said:


> cold brewski..... hambergerz cookin on da grill an the sound of a fire cracklin in the back ground


All sounds good but the fire. Hot and humid here and supposed to be in the 90's tomorrow.


hdm03 said:


> I'm feeling some pressure building up


You too.?


blood on the ground said:


> im out...ya'll have a great friday


Later Blood


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quittin time. QUITTIN TIME. :


BYE


Workin2Hunt said:


> Let the cropdustin begin.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet



1 hr and 40 more minutes


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> 1 hr and 40 more minutes



Same here then its on


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 5, 2012)

OH, Friday Afternoons.........Heading to Football Game soon.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 5, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Same here then its on



I'm getting thirsty


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just took a short nap with Lewis, Sammy, and Sophie. It woulda been longer but two dogs under your armpits and another across your legs can get aggravating.
Sipping on a cup of coffee and eating a blueberry muffin(gluten free).


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just took a short nap with Lewis, Sammy, and Sophie. It woulda been longer but two dogs under your armpits and another across your legs can get aggravating.
> Sipping on a cup of coffee and eating a blueberry muffin_*(gluten free)*_.


Is it getting easier to follow/find gluten free foods?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Same here then its on






hdm03 said:


> I'm getting thirsty


I've been thirsty.


Keebs said:


> Is it getting easier to follow/find gluten free foods?



Incoming!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Incoming!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Is it getting easier to follow/find gluten free foods?



Nope, just getting used to eating high cost, low taste food.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope, just getting used to eating high cost, low taste food.


I looked into it when one of my best friends changed over & sent me alllllll kinds of "data" about it, but sheesh, I can't overhaul my menu like that!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2012)

26 more minutes


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> 26 more minutes


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2012)

Gonna start locking up, i'll see ya the truck Keebs. Everyone else have a good weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna start locking up, i'll see ya the truck Keebs. Everyone else have a good weekend.


sounds like a plan!!  oh, I got an extra cooler of ice, can ya load it for me, please? thanks!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 5, 2012)

Time to head to da woods!  Have a good weekend folks!


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 5, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Time to head to da woods!  Have a good weekend folks!



I hope ya released that pressure b4 you climb a tree. 

Have a good hunt and great weekend!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2012)

Yaaaaawwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnn.....................


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yaaaaawwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnn.....................


 
Yep, and _ALL_ day for mee too as I got up at 5sh and only had a couple of hours of ZZZ's.

Now the wonderful going east drive out of Alphyretta...  anyone see a '92 red 'Yota pickup doing bumper cars, just giv'r room!  

j/k!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2012)

Elbow deep in da cooler is a good place to start the weekend


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2012)

ore ida tater tots and two small pieces of snapper sauteed in butter with some everglades seasoning.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 5, 2012)

New phone....test...test


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Nu pone....tset...tset



all i see is gibberish. Try again.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 5, 2012)

How yall percolating


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2012)

not very perky just sort of mellowing.  Tomorrow morn should be a good one.


----------



## slip (Oct 5, 2012)

Brought home nanners from work yesterday and guilted mom into making nanner bread today ... so good.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 5, 2012)

Good evening folks.  

I got a bunch of teenage boys over here.  They got one of their trucks stuck in the mud and I had to pull em out.  Them younguns, whata ya gonna do with em?


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 5, 2012)

Bad news: Going to work in the morning. 
Good news: To give away free stuff.  
Quack and RUTT you need to make an appearance. Might get a tv out of it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Good evening folks.
> 
> I got a bunch of teenage boys over here.  They got one of their trucks stuck in the mud and I had to pull em out.  Them younguns, whata ya gonna do with em?




Didja hafta borrow one of Willc's BEAST ???





crappiedex said:


> Bad news: Going to work in the morning.
> Good news: To give away free stuff.
> Quack and RUTT you need to make an appearance. Might get a tv out of it.






What, when, where ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Bad news: Going to work in the morning.
> Good news: To give away free stuff.
> Quack and RUTT you need to make an appearance. Might get a tv out of it.



Whose house you breaking into?


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja hafta borrow one of Willc's BEAST ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EMC's annual meeting at the middle school 9:00 am

plus we need some entertainment there tator salad


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Whose house you breaking into?



You didnt know I work at the White House... It"s your change


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2012)

Here is where weezz be hangin out. Cafe 356. Wangs on da grill 
Oh That's Squeak's cage on the bar. Bless her heart, her mama never came to get her . She's gonna get a bigger crib in the AM, see that wood under the bar.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> EMC's annual meeting at the middle school 9:00 am
> 
> plus we need some entertainment there tator salad




Ain't gonna make it, don't get off work til 7am.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here is where yeezz be hangin out. Cafe 356. Wangs on da grill
> Oh That's Squeak's cage on the bar. Bless his heart, his mama never came to get him. She's gonna get a bigger crib in the AM, see that wood under the bar.





Sweet lookin pool house Mandy !!


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 5, 2012)

Thats a cool place Ms. H 

But I aint never heard of a he/she squirrel. might need to seek the thing some counseling


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Thats a cool place Ms. H
> 
> But I aint never heard of a he/she squirrel. might need to seek the thing some counseling



Not that there is anything wrong with that..... 

That is one really nice mancave..um.... place to spend some quality time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Thats a cool place Ms. H
> 
> But I aint never heard of a he/she squirrel. might need to seek the thing some counseling



Cross gender squirrels?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Thats a cool place Ms. H
> 
> But I aint never heard of a he/she squirrel. might need to seek the thing some counseling



He/She don't know what He/ She is.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that.....
> 
> That is one really nice mancave..um.... place to spend some quality time.



Our house is full of man caves. All I gots is my Beach bedroom and my Bulldawg room. Rest is Stuffed animal stuff.  And I aint got None on the wall.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Our house is full of man caves. All I gots is my Beach bedroom and my Bulldawg room. Rest is Stuffed animal stuff.  And I aint got None on the wall.



Maybe Quack could help me get my first duck to mount  We gots 3 deer, 2 woodies, 2 gooses and a fish. My name aint on any one of em.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Our house is full of man caves. All I gots is my Beach bedroom and my Bulldawg room. Rest is Stuffed animal stuff.  And I aint got None on the wall.



You need an aquarium.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here is where weezz be hangin out. Cafe 356. Wangs on da grill
> Oh That's Squeak's cage on the bar. Bless her heart, her mama never came to get her . She's gonna get a bigger crib in the AM, see that wood under the bar.



And got the race on TV. Cant beat that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 5, 2012)

It has slowed to a slow drivel.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You need an aquarium.



NO!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You need an aquarium.


Boy took over my 20 gallon for a gecko. 



KyDawg said:


> And got the race on TV. Cant beat that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi....





High ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High ??



You


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You





Naw, stuck at work .


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

glad that day is finally over......geeeeez


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

OyVEY, what a day, for a FRIDAY and it ain't over yet!!! Mud's out ridin 'round, ya'll watch yer selves, I ain't wit him & well, Izz kinda worried........ ok, not really, but I'm juss checkin in & I ain't kept count!  OH & watchin Triple D, the cook, not the weather guy.......


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2012)

Getting kinda late in Georgia, it is still early in Ky.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Getting kinda late in Georgia, it is still early in Ky.



Bet it is a little cooler up there too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> OyVEY, what a day, for a FRIDAY and it ain't over yet!!! Mud's out ridin 'round, ya'll watch yer selves, I ain't wit him & well, Izz kinda worried........ ok, not really, but I'm juss checkin in & I ain't kept count!  OH & watchin Triple D, the cook, not the weather guy.......





You been a drankin ???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You been a drankin ???


 a big 'ol DUH!!!!!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You been a drankin ???



Quack!!!!!! How you durin tonight?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Bet it is a little cooler up there too.



Yeah it is 59 out there right now and susposed be even cooler tommorow. Make the crappie start biting.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You been a drankin ???


 a big 'ol DUH!!!!!!!!OH SNAP, just remembered sumthin I meant to tell you last Saturday...........ohwell, it'll keep, gotta go get a shower & find the grub............. grilled pok chops, cheekun, some veggies & got some taters in the microwave I seasoned up a little different .................. later ya'll.........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Quack!!!!!! How you durin tonight?


 your avatar ain't loading........... you don't look right, your feel ok????????


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah it is 59 out there right now and susposed be even cooler tommorow. Make the crappie start biting.



Was thinking about going up to Livingston County to visit my Aunt and Uncle next week......but I figure they are going to be busy harvesting what little corn and beans pulled through the dry summer this year


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> your avatar ain't loading........... you don't look right, your feel ok????????



yep......just been a dog day today at work


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2012)

I talked to one of the big farmers up here last week and he just finish shelling about 500 acres of corn that avg. 35 bushels per acre. Pretty bad up here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> a big 'ol DUH!!!!!!!!




I could tell, yo typing is slurrin . . .




KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Quack!!!!!! How you durin tonight?




I've been had !!! 





Keebs said:


> a big 'ol DUH!!!!!!!!OH SNAP, just remembered sumthin I meant to tell you last Saturday...........ohwell, it'll keep, gotta go get a shower & find the grub............. grilled pok chops, cheekun, some veggies & got some taters in the microwave I seasoned up a little different .................. later ya'll.........




I gotz $ says you won't remember what it was . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High ??



NO 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, stuck at work .



Same here....night patrol  



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> glad that day is finally over......geeeeez







Keebs said:


> OyVEY, what a day, for a FRIDAY and it ain't over yet!!! Mud's out ridin 'round, ya'll watch yer selves, I ain't wit him & well, Izz kinda worried........ ok, not really, but I'm juss checkin in & I ain't kept count!  OH & watchin Triple D, the cook, not the weather guy.......



 Oh really!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I talked to one of the big farmers up here last week and he just finish shelling about 500 acres of corn that avg. 35 bushels per acre. Pretty bad up here.



My unc wishes he could yield 35......the beans will probably pull through but the corn will be a wash this year.......Worse he has seen it in 30 years


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I could tell, yo typing is slurrin . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> NO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good evenin' JC.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


>





It was a DOOOOOOOD sending them !!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Good evenin' JC.....



Evenin KYBOW!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> It was a DOOOOOOOD sending them !!!!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 5, 2012)

evening!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2012)

Good night all, even those with Mullets in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It was a DOOOOOOOD sending them !!!!!!!



well......there ya go.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2012)

deerehauler said:


> evening!



Evenin Cowboy!! 



KyDawg said:


> Good night all, even those with Mullets in the middle of nowhere.



Good night KyDawg....think I'm gonna go kick back myself!!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Cowboy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good night KyDawg....think I'm gonna go kick back myself!!



howdy and goodnight to you !


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 5, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Bad news: Going to work in the morning.
> Good news: To give away free stuff.
> Quack and RUTT you need to make an appearance. Might get a tv out of it.


Not going to be able to make that one!!

going to be in Johnston S.C. Bright, and early in the morning!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been had !!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> It was a DOOOOOOOD sending them !!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I could tell, yo typing is slurrin . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you'd lose.................


deerehauler said:


> evening!


 Hiya Slim!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2012)

All the dribblers have gone boom . . .


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you'd lose.................
> 
> Hiya Slim!



Hello


Keebs said:


>



Good night



Hooked On Quack said:


> All the dribblers have gone boom . . .



Got me a couple hrs before I can do that!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2012)

Weather is cool and the coffee is hot this morning


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 6, 2012)

Mornin folks.  Thanks for the coffee gobbleinwoods.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2012)

In the stand with this youngan again...mernin all


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 6, 2012)

I should be in the stand but plans changed. 

Mernin yall.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2012)

Da squirrels are movin great!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> In the stand with this youngan again...mernin all




Shhhhhhhhhhhh . . .





Sterlo58 said:


> I should be in the stand but plans changed.
> 
> Mernin yall.






Hate it when that happens .


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice morning ..................ta sleep in


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 6, 2012)

Shhhhhhhh somebody is trying to sleep in.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 6, 2012)

Mernin folks...... Coffee in hand....all is good


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2012)

Mernin fellers!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin fellers!!



Yo JC...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2012)

Warning to all... new white socks on slick finished hardwood steps is a bad combo....trust me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2012)

Thankin 'bout startin drankin, got all the good games TiVoed, wifey's gotta work, fridge is fully stocked, likker cabinet too.



What say the masses ????


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Warning to all... new white socks on slick finished hardwood steps is a bad combo....trust me



 Kinda like walkin on ice??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thankin 'bout startin drankin, got all the good games TiVoed, wifey's gotta work, fridge is fully stocked, likker cabinet too.
> 
> 
> 
> What say the masses ????



What time is da party startin??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thankin 'bout startin drankin, got all the good games TiVoed, wifey's gotta work, fridge is fully stocked, likker cabinet too.
> 
> 
> 
> What say the masses ????



You have to ask?   

Someone might label you a rookie if they didn't know better.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thankin 'bout startin drankin, got all the good games TiVoed, wifey's gotta work, fridge is fully stocked, likker cabinet too.
> 
> 
> 
> What say the masses ????


Hit it wide open


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Kinda like walkin on ice??



Yes, ima goin ta get me some socks with rubber grips on the bottom


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Yo JC...



Mornin Timmay.....no big house today?



blood on the ground said:


> Warning to all... new white socks on slick finished hardwood steps is a bad combo....trust me



Sho is.....bam!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2012)

Man 3the rooster bullets over easy with BACON would be nice


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Timmay.....no big house today?
> 
> 
> 
> Sho is.....bam!!



not so far.....keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Man 3the rooster bullets over easy with BACON would be nice



Throwing in some sausage too for good measure


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Throwing in some sausage too for good measure



Now that is a fine spread!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Throwing in some sausage too for good measure



Gooood Lawd!!!! That plate be lookin good tadeaf!!!
Whats yer 20 im on the way


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Throwing in some sausage too for good measure






Doooooooood, I could eat that out of straw !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2012)

Not sure yet, but may just be a college football day for me. Could, if I hurried, go throw some topwater on schoolin bass, or go help my brother work on his fixer upper(no tv).


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not sure yet, but may just be a college football day for me. Could, if I hurried, go throw some topwater on schoolin bass, or go help my brother work on his fixer upper(no tv).






You and Jag need a break bro !!!  Send Ms Terri my way . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You and Jag need a break bro !!!  Send Ms Terri my way . . .



  

As a matter of fact, I'm here alone. MizT, Jag, and Caitlin went to the Susan G. Komen for the cure(breast cancer) walk in Atlanta til about noon:30 today. I was sposed to ask for sponsors on here and forgot too


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thankin 'bout startin drankin, got all the good games TiVoed, wifey's gotta work, fridge is fully stocked, likker cabinet too.
> 
> 
> 
> What say the masses ????



Hhhhmmmm, thinkin bout dranky drank at 8:38. You behind bro. 1st RV at 7:47. I say go fo it


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2012)

Think I'll go try my luck on the schoolin bass for a few hrs., 3:30 before the LSU/Florida game anyway, haven't heard from brother, wife and kids ain't here, lake 5 mins from driveway.....no brainer 

Y'all have a great day!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll go try my luck on the schoolin bass for a few hrs., 3:30 before the LSU/Florida game anyway, haven't heard from brother, wife and kids ain't here, lake 5 mins from driveway.....no brainer
> 
> Y'all have a great day!!!



Enjoy Bro.!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2012)

She just slung an arrow @ a big fat doe an missed...aahhhh cross bow bolts an muzzy broadheads are cheep anyway...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thankin 'bout startin drankin, got all the good games TiVoed, wifey's gotta work, fridge is fully stocked, likker cabinet too.
> 
> 
> 
> What say the masses ????







Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll go try my luck on the schoolin bass for a few hrs., 3:30 before the LSU/Florida game anyway, haven't heard from brother, wife and kids ain't here, lake 5 mins from driveway.....no brainer
> 
> Y'all have a great day!!!



Get em C 



blood on the ground said:


> She just slung an arrow @ a big fat doe an missed...aahhhh cross bow bolts an muzzy broadheads are cheep anyway...



ya gonna hafta git the chirrens nerve pills fer takin em huntin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2012)

Gooooooooooooooooooo DAWGS!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gooooooooooooooooooo DAWGS!



Yep.

Man, it was a great morning for an XC meet down in Jeff C's neck of the woods. Nash Farms Battlefield is a beautiful place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2012)

Welp.....missed a good blow-up on top water  Think i was snoozin 

Came home and while I had the boat outta the garage cleaned it out, and blew all the leaves off the driveway and porches. Now for some college football 

Dang Mig, I forgot all about that....sorry bro!!! How'd Collin(sp) do?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep.
> 
> Man, it was a great morning for an XC meet down in Jeff C's neck of the woods. Nash Farms Battlefield is a beautiful place.
> 
> View attachment 691593



Yes it is....they had a re-enactment there last weekend, and a rodeo the weekend before!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Welp.....missed a good blow-up on top water  Think i was snoozin
> 
> Came home and while I had the boat outta the garage cleaned it out, and blew all the leaves off the driveway and porches. Now for some college football
> 
> Dang Mig, I forgot all about that....sorry bro!!! How'd Collin(sp) do?



Twisted his ankle on the half way point when the kid in front of him face planted. Still finished about 16th with an 11:40. He would have had a much better time had he not been pacing that kid, but there is always next time. Wednesday down in Macon as a matter of fact, then his JV season is over and we wait to see if the coach is going to let him run the Varsity qualifier or not.

Great temps this morning though. How many fish did you catch? In reality, not in your dreams while you were snoozing..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Twisted his ankle on the half way point when the kid in front of him face planted. Still finished about 16th with an 11:40. He would have had a much better time had he not been pacing that kid, but there is always next time. Wednesday down in Macon as a matter of fact, then his JV season is over and we wait to see if the coach is going to let him run the Varsity qualifier or not.
> 
> Great temps this morning though. How many fish did you catch? In reality, not in your dreams while you were snoozing..



I landed a couple of dinks, but ofcourse the biggun got away  I'z a lil rusty


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I landed a couple of dinks, but ofcourse the biggun got away  I'z a lil rusty



Started to call you on the way down this mornin, but didn't know what time you would be up.

Oh, well, next time you'll be alert and ready to set the hook.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Twisted his ankle on the half way point when the kid in front of him face planted. Still finished about 16th with an 11:40. He would have had a much better time had he not been pacing that kid, but there is always next time. Wednesday down in Macon as a matter of fact, then his JV season is over and we wait to see if the coach is going to let him run the Varsity qualifier or not.
> 
> Great temps this morning though. How many fish did you catch? In reality, not in your dreams while you were snoozing..



Hope he didn't hurt it too bad....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Started to call you on the way down this mornin, but didn't know what time you would be up.
> 
> Oh, well, next time you'll be alert and ready to set the hook.



I was awake at 6:00, probably would've went since MizT and the kids were all leavin. I'd say it's about 8-9 miles from my house to Nash.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2012)

I WANT to go hunting, but when the alarm clock started ring, i just turned it off and went back to sleep. Felt good to sleep late.
Man, i think i'm gonna take a hit in my football pick'ems today. Auburn is letting me down, and Corso picked USC. I did too, but his choice is usually wrong.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope he didn't hurt it too bad....


 I don't think he did. I didn't see any discoloring, and got the KT tape and biofreeze on it as soon as he finished, so hopefully he'll be good. 

He's got the season JV final next wednesday, so no time to rest, then if the coach lets him, he'll run with the Varsity team in the championship qualifier on the 18th, then he is registered for the Path Project 5k here in loganville on the 20th. Then we're signing him up for a few more 5k's if the V team doesn't qualify for the State Championships, just to keep him busy till Soccer kicks off this winter.





Jeff C. said:


> I was awake at 6:00, probably would've went since MizT and the kids were all leavin. I'd say it's about 8-9 miles from my house to Nash.



Dangit, I shoulda called you. We got there about 8am, but then again, if I could have been on a boat teasin the fish I'd have rather done that also..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2012)

Sprayed a heeeep of lawns today.... wish it wasn't so hawt out an we would go deer giggin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrr,  2 1/2 hrs sleep ain't cutting it .


Don't know if I can watch GT suck again.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Sprayed a heeeep of lawns today.... wish it wasn't so hawt out an we would go deer giggin!



take em to the range 

make em do a 30 yard dash, grab the bow an shoot to help simulate the drenalin of a real shot oppurtunity


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr,  2 1/2 hrs sleep ain't cutting it .
> 
> 
> Don't know if I can watch GT suck again.



You probably can, but for whats left of your functional mental capacity I'm not sure you should


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr,  2 1/2 hrs sleep ain't cutting it .
> 
> 
> Don't know if I can watch GT suck again.



Well, you can't be a Bama fan today, they have an off week, and a well deserved one at that. Your only other option is watching the slobber knocker between those fellas in my avatar..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> You probably can, but for whats left of your functional mental capacity I'm not sure you should





Yet another "Hankanism" . . .




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, you can't be a Bama fan today, they have an off week, and a well deserved one at that. Your only other option is watching the slobber knocker between those fellas in my avatar..





Well so far I've watched Auburn (worse coached team I've seen), and Penn St, now watching LSU.


Gonna have to get likkered up to watch GT.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yet another "Hankanism" . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats my viewing schedule so far too


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Twisted his ankle on the half way point when the kid in front of him face planted. Still finished about 16th with an 11:40. He would have had a much better time had he not been pacing that kid, but there is always next time. Wednesday down in Macon as a matter of fact, then his JV season is over and we wait to see if the coach is going to let him run the Varsity qualifier or not.
> 
> Great temps this morning though. How many fish did you catch? In reality, not in your dreams while you were snoozing..



Dadgum hope his roach stomper heals up fast.



Hankus said:


> You probably can, but for whats left of your functional mental capacity I'm not sure you should



OOOhh I get it 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yet another "Hankanism" . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea what she said


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2012)

Okay, I'm likkered up . . . thangs ain't no betta . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2012)

Why does da jackets have cheekun wire on their helmets?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I'm likkered up . . . thangs ain't no betta . . .



Looks like LSU is likkered up


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like LSU is likkered up




3rd place in the pick'ems is slipping away. First auburn, and now LSU.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 3rd place in the pick'ems is slipping away. First auburn, and now LSU.










Oh wait I picked LSU too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh wait I picked LSU too.



well, the good news is that not ONE single person picked Arkansas over Auburn.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh, and I wanna give an  to Gobblin for keeping up with the picks in the Sports Forum. I know its a lot of work and i appreciate you for doing it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2012)

It's official, LSU is WAYYYY overated . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's official, LSU is WAYYYY overated . . .



No doubt.....sure don't look like a #3 to me!!!

Looks like they are going down this evenin....they've done nothing on offense.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2012)

LSU has no offense at this point.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2012)

Lookin forward to the Ga/SC game!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2012)

I need Stanford to pull one out to keep my picks on track.

AAAAAAAND they did it.... WOOOT!!!


----------



## slip (Oct 6, 2012)

Sup folks .... fine weather today ... hada fire an enjoyed it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's official, LSU is WAYYYY overated . . .


Yep, and its a shocker.
The only thing LSU needed after last season was a QB. They didn't lose much to graduation and pre-season appeared to have the last piece of the Championship puzzle. However, the offense has been sporadic, and the defense just got wore down.
I was thinking after the Aubie/LSU game that LSU was just having a down game. However, with what hapless Arky did to Auburn today, and what we saw in this UF game, its pretty obvious that they ain't gonna make the big show.
 I'm feeling real good now about that Bama trip to Baton Rouge in November.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep, and its a shocker.
> The only thing LSU needed after last season was a QB. They didn't lose much to graduation and pre-season appeared to have the last piece of the Championship puzzle. However, the offense has been sporadic, and the defense just got wore down.
> I was thinking after the Aubie/LSU game that LSU was just having a down game. However, with what hapless Arky did to Auburn today, and what we saw in this UF game, its pretty obvious that they ain't gonna make the big show.
> I'm feeling real good now about that Bama trip to Baton Rouge in November.


I'm not feeling real good about it until we get back from our week off and see how the 2nd stringers fill in on all of the knee injury players we've lost thus far. Injuries are da debil I tell ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh MY!!!! This is going to be a loooonnnnng ugly night for UGA fans... I bet Ol' Red is pulling his hair out,,,,,,oh wait,,,,,nevermind.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not feeling real good about it until we get back from our week off and see how the 2nd stringers fill in on all of the knee injury players we've lost thus far. Injuries are da debil I tell ya.



Did Georgia not think USCe was gonna give them some trouble? Lawd, they are getting their butts handed to them...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh MY!!!! This is going to be a loooonnnnng ugly night for UGA fans... I bet Ol' Red is pulling his hair out,,,,,,oh wait,,,,,nevermind.



OUCH.....in SC


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh MY!!!! This is going to be a loooonnnnng ugly night for UGA fans... I bet Ol' Red is pulling his hair out,,,,,,oh wait,,,,,nevermind.



And I was feelin bad about LSU, lawd I thought we were gonna see a knock down dragout with Ga/SC.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> And I was feelin bad about LSU, lawd I thought we were gonna see a knock down dragout with Ga/SC.



Me too. Someone needs to shake Bobo out of his hammock and tell him there is a game going on.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not feeling real good about it until we get back from our week off and see how the 2nd stringers fill in on all of the knee injury players we've lost thus far. Injuries are da debil I tell ya.



Hart and White are big losses no doubt. Stinson may be back next week, so thats a plus. We just need AJ to keep passing well to open up the run game. Defense will be fine.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

Well time to get wall eyed drunk 


I feel like Unk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well time to get wall eyed drunk
> 
> 
> I feel like Unk



Gettin ugly ain't it.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gettin ugly ain't it.



yep, we lookin like #1 an #2 tryin to play chess


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> yep, we lookin like #1 an #2 tryin to play chess





That would be either really painful to watch or side splitting funny..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> And I was feelin bad about LSU, lawd I thought we were gonna see a knock down dragout with Ga/SC.



the dawgs have been knocked down and drug out or is that drugged out?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That would be either really painful to watch or side splitting funny..



I vote the latter

what.....wait.....this piece does what......what


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> the dawgs have been knocked down and drug out or is that drugged out?



They gotta quit playing Pink Floyd in the locker room pregame.......


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> the dawgs have been knocked down and drug out or is that drugged out?



drugged or drunk would make me feel better bout how we look


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> They gotta quit playing Pink Floyd in the locker room pregame.......



Did they smoke the brick instead of putting it in the wall?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did they smoke the brick instead of putting it in the wall?



obviously


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I vote the latter
> 
> what.....wait.....this piece does what......what



Can you imagine the whisperin that would go on during one of those?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can you imagine the whisperin that would go on during one of those?



I dont have that much free mental capacity


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 6, 2012)

this game is UGAly.......dawgs don't know what hit em'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I dont have that much free mental capacity



I don't think both of us put together do !!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well time to get wall eyed drunk
> 
> 
> I feel like Unk



When we win, we partay, when we lose, erybody partays


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> When we win, we partay, when we lose, erybody partays



yep


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 6, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> When we win, we partay, when we lose, erybody partays



I'll drink to that.......


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 6, 2012)

Looks like a whole bunch of partaying gonna be hapnin. I beez doin my part.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 6, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Looks like a whole bunch of partaying gonna be hapnin. I beez doin my part.



How many more points you think Spurrier is gonna pin on UGA tonight?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> How many more points you think Spurrier is gonna pin on UGA tonight?



as many as he can.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 6, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> When we win, we partay, when we lose, erybody partays


Here Here!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> yep, we lookin like #1 an #2 tryin to play chess





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That would be either really painful to watch or side splitting funny..





Hankus said:


> I vote the latter
> 
> what.....wait.....this piece does what......what





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can you imagine the whisperin that would go on during one of those?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 6, 2012)

There there


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> as many as he can.



Maybe he will feel pity and call off the errrr....dogs


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 6, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> How many more points you think Spurrier is gonna pin on UGA tonight?



As many as his boys can get. Since he was never good enough to beat us as a player, there has never been but one game he wants to win all year. (but I'm glad he's back in the SEC so I can hate him and his team) Time for anudder EWnDC


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Maybe he will feel pity and call off the errrr....dogs



Pity? Spurrier?
I think not....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Pity? Spurrier?
> I think not....



I figure Spurrier will punish his players if they score less than 42 on UGA......


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I figure Spurrier will punish his players if they score less than 42 on UGA......



well, i'll be dawged!
He let UGA score against his back-ups.
Guess he's getting nicer in his old age.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2012)

WHY did I walk into the SPORTS FORUM for??!?!?!?!?
 Oh Wait, I DIDN'T!!!!!!!!!!! heeeyyyy ya'lll................


----------



## slip (Oct 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHY did I walk into the SPORTS FORUM for??!?!?!?!?
> Oh Wait, I DIDN'T!!!!!!!!!!! heeeyyyy ya'lll................



Yuuup

HI Keebs.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i'll be dawged!
> He let UGA score against his back-ups.
> Guess he's getting nicer in his old age.



....Awwww, he is slipping in his old age....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHY did I walk into the SPORTS FORUM for??!?!?!?!?
> Oh Wait, I DIDN'T!!!!!!!!!!! heeeyyyy ya'lll................



not really talking about sports here.....UGA/USC is more of a slaughter than a sporting event.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHY did I walk into the SPORTS FORUM for??!?!?!?!?
> Oh Wait, I DIDN'T!!!!!!!!!!! heeeyyyy ya'lll................



But it's saturday night, Baaaaby..... 
Its foobaw season. Besides, there are a lot of ANGRY dawgs over in the SF right now. It's safer here.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHY did I walk into the SPORTS FORUM for??!?!?!?!?
> Oh Wait, I DIDN'T!!!!!!!!!!! heeeyyyy ya'lll................


Well hello Darlin


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2012)

slip said:


> Yuuup
> 
> HI Keebs.


 I don't "follow" foooball.............


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> not really talking about sports here.....UGA/USC is more of a slaughter than a sporting event.....


Its foobaw season. Besides, there are a lot of ANGRY dawgs over in the SF right now. It's safer here. [/quote]
I listened to the Statesboro game while I worked in the garden today,  they put a whooopin on the other team, but other than that, I couldn't  tell you what was going on...........


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well hello Darlin


ohlawd, I is soooo lost!!!!!!!!!!! Howyoudoin?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ohlawd, I is soooo lost!!!!!!!!!!! Howyoudoin?


Doing good!!........Had a good day today with the dogs!!

Mason, and Tucker had an awesome showing today!!


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> yep, we lookin like #1 an #2 tryin to play chess





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That would be either really painful to watch or side splitting funny..



Feel my pain brothers, feel my pain  


Miglet... I would prepare for retaliation, might need your helmet. 

Hankus... they got scouts out lookin fer ya


----------



## Crickett (Oct 6, 2012)

****Update on my mama****
She is still in the hospital & the dr is gonna put a catheter in & run some dye on Monday to see if she has any blockages & if she does then he'll go ahead & put a stent in there. 

Thanks for all the prayers!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 6, 2012)

Crickett said:


> ****Update on my mama****
> She is still in the hospital & the dr is gonna put a catheter in & run some dye on Monday to see if she has any blockages & if she does then he'll go ahead & put a stent in there.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers!


Thoughts, and prayers for your Mom!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doing good!!........Had a good day today with the dogs!!
> 
> Mason, and Tucker had an awesome showing today!!


With them 2? Hard to go wrong!!


Crickett said:


> ****Update on my mama****
> She is still in the hospital & the dr is gonna put a catheter in & run some dye on Monday to see if she has any blockages & if she does then he'll go ahead & put a stent in there.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers!


Honey, you need us, holler, in the mean time, most of us are 'in!


----------



## slip (Oct 6, 2012)

Crickett said:


> ****Update on my mama****
> She is still in the hospital & the dr is gonna put a catheter in & run some dye on Monday to see if she has any blockages & if she does then he'll go ahead & put a stent in there.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers!



Wishin the best for her


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2012)

Well the weekend is slipping away so drink some coffee and make the most of it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Feel my pain brothers, feel my pain
> 
> 
> Miglet... I would prepare for retaliation, might need your helmet.
> ...


Why, #2 flabbergasted over UGA's awesomeness last night?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Feel my pain brothers, feel my pain
> 
> 
> Miglet... I would prepare for retaliation, might need your helmet.
> ...



Brang it


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2012)

Im tickled pank.....im in da woods kid free! Howd that happen?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Im tickled pank.....im in da woods kid free! Howd that happen?



Left em in the truck? 

Man, I feel all clean again, now that I got rid of that nasty flea bitten avatar..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Left em in the truck?
> 
> Man, I feel all clean again, now that I got rid of that nasty flea bitten avatar..



Lol.... yes you look much better in crimson sir....
turkeys are gobbling? Im confused!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

Somebody brang me some brefust, I'm hongry...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody brang me some brefust, I'm hongry...



Go ta waffle house idjit its sundy...aint nobody cookin fer you round here!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2012)

WM trip shouldn't be too painful this early


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody brang me some brefust, I'm hongry...





blood on the ground said:


> Go ta waffle house idjit its sundy...aint nobody cookin fer you round here!



....Order Up!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> WM trip shouldn't be too painful this early



Pick up some chicked wangs fer later tuday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Go ta waffle house idjit its sundy...aint nobody cookin fer you round here!



Who plucked your feathers idjit? 



Hankus said:


> WM trip shouldn't be too painful this early



WM trip is always painful.



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....Order Up!!!!



Thank you sir, I knew I could count on someone.



blood on the ground said:


> Pick up some chicked wangs fer later tuday



Well looky at you; It's Sundy idjit, ain't nobody your errand boy round here..


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

What it is. Take a nap, or fry dis egg, dats the ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2012)

Lawd have mercy!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 7, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> What it is. Take a nap, or fry dis egg, dats the ??



fry da egg, eat da egg, take a nap


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> fry da egg, eat da egg, take a nap



So simple a caveman could figure it out..


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd have mercy!!!


Mornting time!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> fry da egg, eat da egg, take a nap


You are a scholar and a gentleman, thank you fine sir.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

I need a smiley wit a fryer pan.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

Where art thou Miguel, come in Miggylet, I got nother ??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 7, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Mornting time!
> 
> 
> You are a scholar and a gentleman, thank you fine sir.



I gotta take an aspirin now.....my head hurts......


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 7, 2012)

Morning boys!  How ya'll ain't in the woods this fine morning?    Took Mason out yesterday for his first training day since I got him home.  He did pretty good.  Maybe I won't screw him up before the trainer gets back!  

Anyone wanna come to Lincolnton and throw birds for me this afternoon?  



BreamReaper said:


> What it is. Take a nap, or fry dis egg, dats the ??





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> fry da egg, eat da egg, take a nap





Miguel Cervantes said:


> So simple a caveman could figure it out..



I think one DID!  (Sorry Timmay... I couldn't resist!  You know I love ya!!)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Where art thou Miguel, come in Miggylet, I got nother ??



You're a big enough youngun to change your own diaper. Quit yer catterwhallin, it's too early for that non-sense..


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

Mornin TAG..i's working


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 7, 2012)

Well Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.

I understand that all of the Waffle House locations in South Carolina has a new "Special"  deal beginning today for the next year.

It is called the UGA SPECIAL DEAL  because it is a triple portion of hashbrowns that is "Scattered, Covered and Smothered" just like those Gamecocks did to their football team last night !!!     

Man, what a rat killing last night.  The Georgia coaches and players should be afraid to show their faces after this debacle.  I've never seen such a lackluster group as the entire team was last night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.
> 
> I understand that all of the Waffle House locations in South Carolina has a new "Special"  deal beginning today for the next year.
> 
> ...


I have, it was in the NC game last year..


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a big enough youngun to change your own diaper. Quit yer catterwhallin, it's too early for that non-sense..



Check your spelling transplant 

On a serious note, tell me bout this yule log situation. Venue still in the air? Threads kinda dry.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Check your spelling transplant
> 
> On a serious note, tell me bout this yule log situation. Venue still in the air? Threads kinda dry.



Yep still waitin on details about our "place" options.

And lay off my spellin, spellin police nazi's aren't allowed in the driveler...


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep still waitin on details about our "place" options.
> 
> And lay off my spellin, spellin police nazi's aren't allowed in the driveler...



Okay pal, i just thought i was lost cause the TT's sound like a grey poupon commercial, all propa.

I would suggest a place around M'ville but I know you guys wanna stay toward the big road.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 7, 2012)

tag-a-long said:


> morning boys!  How ya'll ain't in the woods this fine morning?    Took mason out yesterday for his first training day since i got him home.  He did pretty good.  Maybe i won't screw him up before the trainer gets back!
> 
> Anyone wanna come to lincolnton and throw birds for me this afternoon? :d
> 
> ...



ug......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep still waitin on details about our "place" options.
> 
> And lay off my spellin, spellin police nazi's aren't allowed in the driveler...



Now looks like yer feather has been plucked....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2012)

I just had a charanchula on my leg...me no likey spiders!

Whadimiss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ug......





Just wonderin.....what does a caveman do when he has nuttin to do?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Okay pal, i just thought i was lost cause the TT's sound like a grey poupon commercial, all propa.
> 
> I would suggest a place around M'ville but I know you guys wanna stay toward the big road.



Well, suggest away idjit...



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ug......







KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Now looks like yer feather has been plucked....



Nope, elephants got no feathers, I'm pretty sure that the dawgies know what spurs look like this mornin though..



blood on the ground said:


> I just had a charanchula on my leg...me no likey spiders!
> 
> Whadimiss?



How far'd you have to jump to get away?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just wonderin.....what does a caveman do when he has nuttin to do?



He advises the POTUS on foreign policy matters and the economy.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> He advises the POTUS on foreign policy matters and the economy.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, suggest away idjit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I slapped at and cussed out loud....no he is mia


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I slapped at and cussed out loud....no he is mia



He's creepin up yo backside lookin to ambush the back o' yo neck.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's creepin up yo backside lookin to ambush the back o' yo neck.



Blaaa! I think it was a gangsta wolf spider on roids lookin to hert me for being on his turf....my wallets missin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Blaaa! I think it was a gangsta wolf spider on roids lookin to hert me for being on his turf....my wallets missin



Wuz he wearin a hoodie and carryin a pack of skittles?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> He advises the POTUS on foreign policy matters and the economy.....





In other words, throw rocks at him!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 7, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> In other words, throw rocks at him!!



More than likely yes..... 
How's it going JC


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2012)

well I lived but I have cussed humanity to the brink of extinction again 


WM sucks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> well I lived but I have cussed humanity to the brink of extinction again
> 
> 
> WM sucks



There were other humans there?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> well I lived but I have cussed humanity to the brink of extinction again
> 
> 
> WM sucks



I posted this in the sports forum, but maybe it'll make you feel better about what happened last night:


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

Fyi- A $3 bottle of Arbor Mist does not belong in the freezer! 

Reckon thats why folks have a wine chiiler not a freezer.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I posted this in the sports forum, but maybe it'll make you feel better about what happened last night:



The only thing that would make me happy is the massive house cleanin I been wantin for 5 years 

We can't seem to win the ones that count no more


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Fyi- A $3 bottle of Arbor Mist does not belong in the freezer!
> 
> Reckon thats why folks have a wine chiiler not a freezer.



Duh huh


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 7, 2012)

Brunch, eggs sausage pancakes. Gonna be a good day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I posted this in the sports forum, but maybe it'll make you feel better about what happened last night:







BreamReaper said:


> Fyi- A $3 bottle of Arbor Mist does not belong in the freezer!
> 
> Reckon thats why folks have a wine chiiler not a freezer.



I've got a 6 bottle wine fridge with a vacancy, you want me to store it for you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2012)

about to load up the 4 wheeler and a barrel full of foodplot mix. The florida boys are coming tomorrow with the tractor to plow and plant. I got to get 6 feeders out of the way and pull all my trailcams.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> about to load up the 4 wheeler and a barrel full of foodplot mix. The florida boys are coming tomorrow with the tractor to plow and plant. I got to get 6 feeders out of the way and pull all my trailcams.



This outta be good


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a 6 bottle wine fridge with a vacancy, you want me to store it for you?



I'll be storin git in a dust pan now  Just forgot about it. At least it weren't a Mason Jar 

you drank much wine? I'd like to make some.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> This outta be good



I'll be careful, i promise.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll be careful, i promise.



Oh, well then there's nuttin for me to worry bout


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2012)

Just had Dawn's new ride delivered !!!  Lil thang will fly !!!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just had Dawn's new ride delivered !!!  Lil thang will fly !!!



Pic?

Gettin mine a push broom, tho she'd need a powerpole fer a handle.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just had Dawn's new ride delivered !!!  Lil thang will fly !!!



when we ridin dirt roads  I'm sure we can get baldfish to drive


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Pic?
> 
> Gettin mine a push broom, tho she'd need a powerpole fer a handle.




Car wasn't in the driveway 5 minutes she jumps in it and went to Savannah !!!  Calls me up and says "This thing will fly, not that I've tried it, I can just tell" . . . 






crappiedex said:


> when we ridin dirt roads  I'm sure we can get baldfish to drive





I ain't ridin with Charlie NOWHERE !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> More than likely yes.....
> How's it going JC



Lookin for some rocks!! 



rhbama3 said:


> about to load up the 4 wheeler and a barrel full of foodplot mix. The florida boys are coming tomorrow with the tractor to plow and plant. I got to get 6 feeders out of the way and pull all my trailcams.



Prayers sent 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Car wasn't in the driveway 5 minutes she jumps in it and went to Savannah !!!  Calls me up and says "This thing will fly, not that I've tried it, I can just tell" . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2012)

Brother calls me Friday and offers to fly me on his jet to the Talladega race today.  Would be guest of Caterpillar, could of been sitting in the Cat suite, drankin free beer and likker, and a full buffet, BUT NOOOOOOOOO, I gotta sit home and wait on the delivery of Dawn's car . . .


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brother calls me Friday and offers to fly me on his jet to the Talladega race today.  Would be guest of Caterpillar, could of been sitting in the Cat suite, drankin free beer and likker, and a full buffet, BUT NOOOOOOOOO, I gotta sit home and wait on the delivery of Dawn's car . . .


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brother calls me Friday and offers to fly me on his jet to the Talladega race today.  Would be guest of Caterpillar, could of been sitting in the Cat suite, drankin free beer and likker, and a full buffet, BUT NOOOOOOOOO, I gotta sit home and wait on the delivery of Dawn's car . . .



Then she just left ya?

Dang Q, just think maybe your nephews are stumbling round the box, slobberin' everwhere.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brother calls me Friday and offers to fly me on his jet to the Talladega race today.  Would be guest of Caterpillar, could of been sitting in the Cat suite, drankin free beer and likker, and a full buffet, BUT NOOOOOOOOO, I gotta sit home and wait on the delivery of Dawn's car . . .



I know you picked her an all but she shoulda been waitin on her own car


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brother calls me Friday and offers to fly me on his jet to the Talladega race today.  Would be guest of Caterpillar, could of been sitting in the Cat suite, drankin free beer and likker, and a full buffet, BUT NOOOOOOOOO, I gotta sit home and wait on the delivery of Dawn's car . . .





Thanks fo da heads up, almost forgot about the race


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Then she just left ya?
> 
> Dang Q, just think maybe your nephews are stumbling round the box, slobberin' everwhere.




"Maybe" ????  




Hankus said:


> I know you picked her an all but she shoulda been waitin on her own car





I had to cut da check.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Maybe" ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you are wanted for more than your pretty face?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brother calls me Friday and offers to fly me on his jet to the Talladega race today.  Would be guest of Caterpillar, could of been sitting in the Cat suite, drankin free beer and likker, and a full buffet, BUT NOOOOOOOOO, I gotta sit home and wait on the delivery of Dawn's car . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2012)

LIVE from the front porch!
full from da messican ressraunt and stiff drank in my hand! 
Whats tomorrow? ......aaahhhh it don't matter


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So you are wanted for more than your pretty face?




Ka ching ka ching . . .






Miguel Cervantes said:


>






Whatcha munchin on Miglet???


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ka ching ka ching . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miglet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha munchin on Miglet???



Nothin Quacklet


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

dog gone, idk if that was a voluntary nap, or sumbody done wacked me in back of the gourd

no grub in here either


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

Miguel, you ever been to Deepstep GA?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Miguel, you ever been to Deepstep GA?



Nope, reckon I've been all around it in that area, but never too it. They got leprechauns with pots of gold down there?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, reckon I've been all around it in that area, but never too it. They got leprechauns with pots of gold down there?



You ain missin much


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, reckon I've been all around it in that area, but never too it. They got leprechauns with pots of gold down there?



Road trip


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, reckon I've been all around it in that area, but never too it. They got leprechauns with pots of gold down there?



Idk, but 2000 census says 0.8% population are asian. 



Hankus said:


> You ain missin much



here here be easy 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Road trip


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Idk, but 2000 census says 0.8% population are asian.



Quack can probably elaborate on that..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> You ain missin much



As long as they ain't much for whisperin in Deepstep I'm in for a road trip..


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

I shoulda knowed better then dip off in the PF, a stupid link locked my unit down


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2012)

Wishin i wuz fishin....Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...plup...nice cast


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> I shoulda knowed better then dip off in the PF, a stupid link locked my unit down



Sounds like you need better pro-tec-shun...


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like you need better pro-tec-shun...



You know that stuff itches me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> You know that stuff itches me.



Going to those sites can cause lots of itches.






Or so I'm told.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 7, 2012)

Short, fat, ole bald n broke guys shouldn't run trim. Lawd my knees an legs done turnt to jello and my fat gut done bout xsploded. Nuttin some EWnDC won't cure. How ya'll is this cold afternoon?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Short, fat, ole bald n broke guys shouldn't run trim. Lawd my knees an legs done turnt to jello and my fat gut done bout xsploded. Nuttin some EWnDC won't cure. How ya'll is this cold afternoon?



Jes put da sweats on. Figured I'd leave the winders open and add more fabric...


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Going to those sites can cause lots of itches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats why i come here, lots of guys with lots of experence.



Hornet22 said:


> Short, fat, ole bald n broke guys shouldn't run trim. Lawd my knees an legs done turnt to jello and my fat gut done bout xsploded. Nuttin some EWnDC won't cure. How ya'll is this cold afternoon?



evenin time. baseboard aint that bad for me long as i got lotsa caulk. but the only crown ima do is in the velvet bag!
i need to finish some trim at da house, went to get the miter saw but my MIL done hocked it!


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As long as they ain't much for whisperin in Deepstep I'm in for a road trip..



    

Hope yall be doing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

Whut up Crappiedex?


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whut up Crappiedex?



hanging out watching Baybay on da tube.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> hanging out watching Baybay on da tube.



They ain much happenin ovair is they


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2012)

Yall rekon Murfy done bamer in today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> hanging out watching Baybay on da tube.






Hankus said:


> They ain much happenin ovair is they



Watchin a movie called Eagle Eye. Freaky scary government conspiracy stuff.



Hankus said:


> Yall rekon Murfy done bamer in today



If he messed with the trailer lights no tellin what happened to him..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watchin a movie called Eagle Eye. Freaky scary government conspiracy stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> If he messed with the trailer lights no tellin what happened to him..



Ol 444 playin the lead


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> They ain much happenin ovair is they



nope other than #1 using the elliptical


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> nope other than #1 using the elliptical



She's got her arms and feets movin at the same time?  Is she whisperin to herself while she's doin it?


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watchin a movie called Eagle Eye. Freaky scary government conspiracy stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> If he messed with the trailer lights no tellin what happened to him..



Thomas #88 on Denver. Went to Hankus's public school


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's got her arms and feets movin at the same time?  Is she whisperin to herself while she's doin it?



now thats doin three things at one time. whatcha think


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> now thats doin three things at one time. whatcha think



True dat.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Thomas #88 on Denver. Went to Hankus's public school



He was behind me, but I remember all the talk



crappiedex said:


> now thats doin three things at one time. whatcha think



possible, but not probable



Miguel Cervantes said:


> True dat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

Kang..


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2012)

somebody get the number of that truck that ran over me. They ain't enough Aleve in the world to get my back unknotted.
Every dadblame feeder was at least half full of molded corn and hung up by cob chuncks in the mechanism. I dumped 5 and took the feeders back to camp. Pulled all six trailcams and have over 3000 pics to look at from the last month and a half.
Hankus jinxed me. I rounded a curve and a tree had fallen across the road, so i tried to go around it in the woods. I think its called a Hawthorn bush that i drove thru. The one with the 2 inch long spikes all in it. My right arm looks like Freddy Kreuger took a  couple of swipes at me. The good news was the bleeding stopped in less than a half hour but i don't know if the blood will come out of my shirt or not.
Anyway, got a Domino's gooey cardboard crust pizza to chow down on.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> somebody get the number of that truck that ran over me. They ain't enough Aleve in the world to get my back unknotted.
> Every dadblame feeder was at least half full of molded corn and hung up by cob chuncks in the mechanism. I dumped 5 and took the feeders back to camp. Pulled all six trailcams and have over 3000 pics to look at from the last month and a half.
> Hankus jinxed me. I rounded a curve and a tree had fallen across the road, so i tried to go around it in the woods. I think its called a Hawthorn bush that i drove thru. The one with the 2 inch long spikes all in it. My right arm looks like Freddy Kreuger took a  couple of swipes at me. The good news was the bleeding stopped in less than a half hour but i don't know if the blood will come out of my shirt or not.
> Anyway, got a Domino's gooey cardboard crust pizza to chow down on.



 
when is that book coming out


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> somebody get the number of that truck that ran over me. They ain't enough Aleve in the world to get my back unknotted.
> Every dadblame feeder was at least half full of molded corn and hung up by cob chuncks in the mechanism. I dumped 5 and took the feeders back to camp. Pulled all six trailcams and have over 3000 pics to look at from the last month and a half.
> Hankus jinxed me. I rounded a curve and a tree had fallen across the road, so i tried to go around it in the woods. I think its called a Hawthorn bush that i drove thru. The one with the 2 inch long spikes all in it. My right arm looks like Freddy Kreuger took a  couple of swipes at me. The good news was the bleeding stopped in less than a half hour but i don't know if the blood will come out of my shirt or not.
> Anyway, got a Domino's gooey cardboard crust pizza to chow down on.



If it makes ya feel better I'll gladly take the blame


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If it makes ya feel better I'll gladly take the blame



I appreciate that but my arm is still cut up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> when is that book coming out



No book. Nobody would believe it anyway.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> somebody get the number of that truck that ran over me. They ain't enough Aleve in the world to get my back unknotted.
> Every dadblame feeder was at least half full of molded corn and hung up by cob chuncks in the mechanism. I dumped 5 and took the feeders back to camp. Pulled all six trailcams and have over 3000 pics to look at from the last month and a half.
> Hankus jinxed me. I rounded a curve and a tree had fallen across the road, so i tried to go around it in the woods. I think its called a Hawthorn bush that i drove thru. The one with the 2 inch long spikes all in it. My right arm looks like Freddy Kreuger took a  couple of swipes at me. The good news was the bleeding stopped in less than a half hour but i don't know if the blood will come out of my shirt or not.
> Anyway, got a Domino's gooey cardboard crust pizza to chow down on.



This narrative was brought to by State Farm Insurance and  also Blue Cross/Blue Shield of Georgia.......No humans were killed in the making of this day...however the Author was maimed......as usual!!! 
Glad you are back in 1 piece bammer!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> This narrative was brought to by State Farm Insurance and  also Blue Cross/Blue Shield of Georgia.......No humans were killed in the making of this day...however the Author was maimed......as usual!!!
> Glad you are back in 1 piece bammer!!!



It was that stoopid road going down to the AM/PM plot. That tree is almost on the ground now. I didn't remember the hawthorn bush being there.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It was that stoopid road going down to the AM/PM plot. That tree is almost on the ground now. I didn't remember the hawthorn bush being there.



Hawthorn takes no prisoners.....


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

what a rotten day


----------



## slip (Oct 7, 2012)

Apparently i didnt learn the first time (Radio and speakers) but for now on if i come up with any awesome ideas involving wiring and vehicles, NO! .... Just say NO!



Stoopid lights...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hawthorn takes no prisoners.....


just pulled a spike outta my leg. Didn't even realize it was there. Glad it was only a half inch long. 


BreamReaper said:


> what a rotten day


I'm kinda skeer'd to ask.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> about to load up the 4 wheeler and a barrel full of foodplot mix. The florida boys are coming tomorrow with the tractor to plow and plant. I got to get 6 feeders out of the way and pull all my trailcams.





Hankus said:


> This outta be good





Jeff C. said:


> Lookin for some rocks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers sent





rhbama3 said:


> somebody get the number of that truck that ran over me. They ain't enough Aleve in the world to get my back unknotted.
> Every dadblame feeder was at least half full of molded corn and hung up by cob chuncks in the mechanism. I dumped 5 and took the feeders back to camp. Pulled all six trailcams and have over 3000 pics to look at from the last month and a half.
> Hankus jinxed me. I rounded a curve and a tree had fallen across the road, so i tried to go around it in the woods. I think its called a Hawthorn bush that i drove thru. The one with the 2 inch long spikes all in it. My right arm looks like Freddy Kreuger took a  couple of swipes at me. The good news was the bleeding stopped in less than a half hour but i don't know if the blood will come out of my shirt or not.
> Anyway, got a Domino's gooey cardboard crust pizza to chow down on.



I reckon that prayer worked somewhat, you made it back!!!  

Settin next to a nice backyard fire


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Apparently i didnt learn the first time (Radio and speakers) but for now on if i come up with any awesome ideas involving wiring and vehicles, NO! .... Just say NO!
> 
> 
> 
> Stoopid lights...



whatcha tryin to do?



rhbama3 said:


> just pulled a spike outta my leg. Didn't even realize it was there. Glad it was only a half inch long.  Yikes!
> 
> I'm kinda skeer'd to ask.



Ya know dealing with the wife is kinda like ordering fast food. You can only repeat your order so many times before you hate the whole species.  Good thing i dont have gun rights.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> whatcha tryin to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know dealing with the wife is kinda like ordering fast food. You can only repeat your order so many times before you hate the whole species.  Good thing i dont have gun rights.



Ohhh......
I been married 23 years. Just walk away till a different snake in her head takes over. They got a bunch of them.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Apparently i didnt learn the first time (Radio and speakers) but for now on if i come up with any awesome ideas involving wiring and vehicles, NO! .... Just say NO!
> 
> 
> 
> Stoopid lights...



Hello lil bamer


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2012)

taking my pain pills and going to bed. Night, Ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ohhh......
> I been married 23 years. Just walk away till a different snake in her head takes over. They got a bunch of them.



One of these days....I'm gonna get over with....and look!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> taking my pain pills and going to bed. Night, Ya'll!



Night bammer!!


----------



## slip (Oct 7, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> whatcha tryin to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know dealing with the wife is kinda like ordering fast food. You can only repeat your order so many times before you hate the whole species.  Good thing i dont have gun rights.


Just had the bright idea (No pun) to add two extra fog lights i found on sale ... you know the rest, wires to short, no easy way through or around the fire wall, always the one extra bolt ya cant reach to remove something ya shouldnt have to remove


Hankus said:


> Hello lil bamer



Arrgghh...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


>



I heard dat.....almost hate to leave this fire, it's so nice, but I hear a couch and some tv callin me.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 7, 2012)

Halliburton doc on Current TV, 
trying to learn myself so i can debate with the wigs in the PF


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2012)

what??? no ballgames to discuss??!!?
Been scraping an old door to get repainted, ya know, ain't good for old shoulders........ and ~sigh~pulled up all my mater plants yesterday, ain't got nuttin left in the garden but bell peppers, a few okra plants, one or two squash, eggplants & banana peppers.......... we'll see how long they last.............


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2012)

Picked my last egg plants today. I have a good turnip green amd mustard crop coming in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2012)

I need to pull the garden too.  Still have sweet taters, okra, and peppers bearing but the rest needs pulled and mowed.

Aren't we lucky only to have one Monday a week.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 8, 2012)

Gobblin, I knew if I typed real slow that you would be here with some good coffee for me.  I see that you have now arrived so I can continue the rest of the morning.


OK, HAPPY MONDAY to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.  Now it is time to get those butts out of the bed and get your rears in gear and go out and face the world.
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
Just kidding you of course.  Actually my regimen today consists of getting me some coffee, wash a load of clothes, then read the newspaper and then eat a little breakfast.  Yep, that ought to do it.  Then go take care of my customers.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2012)

Mundy rears her head


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 8, 2012)

Marvelous Monday to all you fine people.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mundy rears her head



Well which end is it, the head or the rear?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well which end is it, the head or the rear?



It is all about perspective


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well which end is it, the head or the rear?



Is the smile horizontal or vertical?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Marvelous Monday to all you fine people.


you killed me a deer/goat for the freezer yet.... my youngans say all their arrows are bent an all they can do is fire warnin shots! 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Is the smile horizontal or vertical?



 i will send ya a picture 


mornin wabblers!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is the smile horizontal or vertical?


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you killed me a deer/goat for the freezer yet.... my youngans say all their arrows are bent an all they can do is fire warnin shots!
> 
> 
> i will send ya a picture
> ...



Nope.  Ain't even got to draw back yet.  I saw where you posted that the little miss released one of those inexpensive bolts with a muzzy attached.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 8, 2012)

I am at..aaaaaaahhhhhh   !!! None of the brains in the on topic forums has no ideas as to how to keep kudzu bugs out of or get them out of my busted fire wood !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Nope.  Ain't even got to draw back yet.  I saw where you posted that the little miss released one of those inexpensive bolts with a muzzy attached.


yep she sure did... she rushes the shot and gets worked up! she will most likely connect next weekend with the 243


greg_n_clayton said:


> I am at..aaaaaaahhhhhh   !!! None of the brains in the on topic forums has no ideas as to how to keep kudzu bugs out of or get them out of my busted fire wood !!



burn it


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 8, 2012)

They come alive when I bring it in and stack it beside the heater !! Blood, I can't run outside everytime I need a few sticks of firewood !! And the wifey shore is potty mouth ain't !! Them potty mouth thangs were flyin' everywhere in here last night !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Good Monday Morning. Its a lil cool outside finally. 60


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Monday Morning. Its a lil cool outside finally. 60



56 here...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 8, 2012)

46 up here


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2012)

still shorts weather here...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> 46 up here







Keebs said:


> still shorts weather here...........



Good thing your short..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good thing your short..


 Hardy Har-Har............


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is the smile horizontal or vertical?





Both....or vice versa 


Mornin folks! Guess I'll go help brother today....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Both....or vice versa
> 
> 
> Mornin folks! Guess I'll go help brother today....


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd rather be huntin..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Back atcha 



pstrahin said:


> I'd rather be huntin..........



Ain't that the truth....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I'd rather be huntin..........


or even fishin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd rather be snoozin..


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd rather be snoozin..



WINNER! moanin boyz n gurlz.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hardy Har-Har............Miglet



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh Lawd................Look who's KANG.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Lawd................Look who's KANG.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> still shorts weather here...........





Jeff C. said:


> Both....or vice versa
> 
> 
> Mornin folks! Guess I'll go help brother today....


Jeffro


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd rather be snoozin..


Me too



Hornet22 said:


> WINNER! moanin boyz n gurlz.


KING


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Lawd................Look who's KANG.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd rather be snoozin..


 or that.........


Hornet22 said:


> WINNER! moanin boyz n gurlz.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fixed it for ya.


 thankyasista!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Lawd................Look who's KANG.





mudracing101 said:


>


 why were you racing at 5:38 AM?!?!?!  That's when that video came thru! and if I can figure out how to post it, I am!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2012)

CYL....y'all have a good day!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> or that.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know why it did that , That run was prob. around 9 Gonna send it to ya Email, then it will have sound


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Monday Morning. Its a lil cool outside finally. 60





Miguel Cervantes said:


> 56 here...





greg_n_clayton said:


> 46 up here





Keebs said:


> still shorts weather here...........


31 and droppin in north pauldin


pstrahin said:


> I'd rather be huntin..........





Keebs said:


> or even fishin!



can i go 

 mawinlaw is movin ta florida  thankya Lord


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2012)

morning, people!
I am so sore after yesterday but it feels so good outside this morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 31 and droppin in north pauldin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, you say that, but now every holiday is going to mean a road trip, and less time for huntin or fishin..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, people!
> I am so sore after yesterday but it feels so good outside this morning!



For sore...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont know why it did that , That run was prob. around 9 Gonna send it to ya Email, then it will have sound


I done sent it & saved to my computer trying to figure out how to post it.............. got it sent on to my *secret guru* for help even!


blood on the ground said:


> can i go


 I dunno, can ya?


rhbama3 said:


> morning, people!
> I am so sore after yesterday but it feels so good outside this morning!


I know the feeling, didn't do "quiet" the adventure you did, but that scraping has put a hurtin on this ol gal!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, you say that, but now every holiday is going to mean a road trip, and less time for huntin or fishin..



I didn't think of that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I didn't think of that


I lived it for the past 24 years. This will be the first year that we get to stay in state for the holidays and I am sooo looking forward to it. The only travel we will have to do is to Gray, and there is hunting all over the place during that sabbatical.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For sore...



reckon Les is still curled up in a corner somewhere after the game Saturday?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> reckon Les is still curled up in a corner somewhere after the game Saturday?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Miguel, you ever been to Deepstep GA?






I go to Deepstep all the time, that's where our main pumping station is !!! 




Just heard on the radio that uga's quarterback and linebacker's house was rolled and egged !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I go to Deepstep all the time, that's where our main pumping station is !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shows the class they have there doesn't it? 

In other breaking news. Someone has made a song about whisperin and hangin out at da Luv Shack. Quack? Something you wanna tell Crappiedex about?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I lived it for the past 24 years. This will be the first year that we get to stay in state for the holidays and I am sooo looking forward to it. The only travel we will have to do is to Gray, and there is hunting all over the place during that sabbatical.


 would not be any hunting for me in south FL but would have access to a nice fishin boat.. 



rhbama3 said:


> reckon Les is still curled up in a corner somewhere after the game Saturday?



what game?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shows the class they have there doesn't it?
> 
> In other breaking news. Someone has made a song about whisperin and hangin out at da Luv Shack. Quack? Something you wanna tell Crappiedex about?






Can't see/hear it at work ?????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shows the class they have there doesn't it?
> 
> In other breaking news. Someone has made a song about whisperin and hangin out at da Luv Shack. Quack? Something you wanna tell Crappiedex about?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 31 and droppin in north pauldin
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> I done sent it & saved to my computer trying to figure out how to post it.............. got it sent on to my *secret guru* for help even!
> 
> I dunno, can ya?
> 
> I know the feeling, didn't do "quiet" the adventure you did, but that scraping has put a hurtin on this ol gal!


Did it have sound on your phone? hmmm wouldnt play sound on my phone but would on email, i dont get it. oh well. But the fact that you got it at 5:38 is funny , funnier than me sending the Good Morning message at 6


blood on the ground said:


> I didn't think of that



Put your foot down and dont go. When she goes to visit mom thats your vac. time to hunt and fish. Works for me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't see/hear it at work ?????



Somethin about whisperin at da luv shack.

You're a bad, bad grandpa, bad grandpa...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Did it have sound on your phone? hmmm wouldnt play sound on my phone but would on email, i dont get it. oh well. But the fact that you got it at 5:38 is funny , funnier than me sending the Good Morning message at 6
> 
> 
> Put your foot down and dont go. When she goes to visit mom thats your vac. time to hunt and fish. Works for me


yeah, it had sound............ you just ain't got the right phone!
 yeah, tell me 'bout it, Ima gonna start turning my phone off 'cause of you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Put your foot down and dont go. When she goes to visit mom thats your vac. time to hunt and fish. Works for me


You just THINK she goes to visit her mom...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I go to Deepstep all the time, that's where our main pumping station is !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He also just found out this weekend that his Dad has thyroid cancer. Poor fellow had a rough weekend. 



What kinda car did Dawn get


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somethin about whisperin at da luv shack.
> 
> You're a bad, bad grandpa, bad grandpa...



I think of him every time I hear this song.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You just THINK she goes to visit her mom...



She's happy , i'm happy , dont ruin it messican


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think of him every time I hear this song.



Rawkin his polo and sportin his LA Looks hair gel...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2012)

eeewwww mint jelly on lamb chop is naaasty!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> eeewwww mint jelly on lamb chop is naaasty!



sounds it


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, it had sound............ you just ain't got the right phone!
> yeah, tell me 'bout it, Ima gonna start turning my phone off 'cause of you!



no, dont do that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Rawkin his polo and sportin his LA Looks hair gel...







blood on the ground said:


> eeewwww mint jelly on lamb chop is naaasty!



It aint supose to be. That's how they serve it in them fancy resturants.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> sounds it


i couldn't get past the first bite


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint supose to be. That's how they serve it in them fancy resturants.



they can keep it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He also just found out this weekend that his Dad has thyroid cancer. Poor fellow had a rough weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda car did Dawn get






I bought her a used 2010 Mazda 3i Touring Sedan.  Sharp little car, competes with the BMW's.  Same guy I bought my 4 wheeler from.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, it had sound............ you just ain't got the right phone!
> yeah, tell me 'bout it, Ima gonna start turning my phone off 'cause of you!



right phone ?  does his need braille?

Sure is cool out there this morning.  Mechanic work done, I hope.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2012)

sure is nice outside


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> sure is nice outside





Ain't it though !!!!



Just sold my lil car !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I bought her a used 2010 Mazda 3i Touring Sedan.  Sharp little car, competes with the BMW's.  Same guy I bought my 4 wheeler from.





gobbleinwoods said:


> right phone ?  does his need braille?
> 
> Sure is cool out there this morning.  Mechanic work done, I hope.


 naawww, he just don't know how to operate it I reckon!


blood on the ground said:


> sure is nice outside


 yeah it is!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 8, 2012)

It's beautiful outside...a little brisk but I like it!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2012)

Cheekun salit


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 8, 2012)

What is going on here?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Cheekun salit





Fried cheekun, butterbeans and rice.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I bought her a used 2010 Mazda 3i Touring Sedan.  Sharp little car, competes with the BMW's.  Same guy I bought my 4 wheeler from.




Just sold my lil car !!! [/QUOTE]
She already don't like it



boneboy96 said:


> It's beautiful outside...a little brisk but I like it!


It's cloudy and cold.



Hankus said:


> Cheekun salit


sausage biscuit wff MUSTARD




pstrahin said:


> What is going on here?


same ole same ole.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Fried cheekun, butterbeans and rice.



sounds good to me. Whatchu rollin your eyes at


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's cloudy and cold.



Flatlander...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2012)

whats thu good werd


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> It's beautiful outside...a little brisk but I like it!





Hankus said:


> Cheekun salit


sounds good@


pstrahin said:


> What is going on here?


 what'd ya hear?????


Hooked On Quack said:


> Fried cheekun, butterbeans and rice.


 what's wrong with that?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> sausage biscuit wff MUSTARD


 you had to go there didn't ya?
bbq sammich, tater salad & a slice of cake........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Flatlander...


 email? you haz some..........


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shows the class they have there doesn't it?
> 
> In other breaking news. Someone has made a song about whisperin and hangin out at da Luv Shack. Quack? Something you wanna tell Crappiedex about?



  QUACK

gonna have to wait till i get home to hear it.  got a another quack story too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sounds good@
> 
> what'd ya hear?????
> 
> ...



Can't embed the vid.  fisin to finish grub and get my nose back into the drawings. If there's more I'll have to look later..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2012)

cool days like this makes me want to be with the dogs kickin up quail..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2012)

kang


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> cool days like this makes me want to be with the dogs lickin my tail..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can't embed the vid.  fisin to finish grub and get my nose back into the drawings. If there's more I'll have to look later..


 shhoooot.............. naw, the other two can be ignored, by all means, just delete without opening, really!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2012)

zaxby's buff. chicken finger meal


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> QUACK
> 
> gonna have to wait till i get home to hear it.  got a another quack story too






Whaaaaaaaaaa????


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> cool days like this makes me want to be with the dogs kickin up quail..



King Blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



 or maybe draggin it across the ground


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2012)

Afternoon y'all! 

My mama is doing good! She gets to come home today! Dr said she did not have a heart attack but she does have some blockages that will be treated w/ meds! She's been instructed to eat better & she really needs to lose some weight! Hopefully this will be the motivation she needs to get that done! 

Thanks for all the prayers from y'all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Afternoon y'all!
> 
> My mama is doing good! She gets to come home today! Dr said she did not have a heart attack but she does have some blockages that will be treated w/ meds! She's been instructed to eat better & she really needs to lose some weight! Hopefully this will be the motivation she needs to get that done!
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers from y'all!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Afternoon y'all!
> 
> My mama is doing good! She gets to come home today! Dr said she did not have a heart attack but she does have some blockages that will be treated w/ meds! She's been instructed to eat better & she really needs to lose some weight! Hopefully this will be the motivation she needs to get that done!
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers from y'all!



Great news!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Afternoon y'all!
> 
> My mama is doing good! She gets to come home today! Dr said she did not have a heart attack but she does have some blockages that will be treated w/ meds! She's been instructed to eat better & she really needs to lose some weight! Hopefully this will be the motivation she needs to get that done!
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers from y'all!



that is great crickett thanks for the update


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Afternoon y'all!
> 
> My mama is doing good! She gets to come home today! Dr said she did not have a heart attack but she does have some blockages that will be treated w/ meds! She's been instructed to eat better & she really needs to lose some weight! Hopefully this will be the motivation she needs to get that done!
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers from y'all!






Great news Crickett !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Afternoon y'all!
> 
> My mama is doing good! She gets to come home today! Dr said she did not have a heart attack but she does have some blockages that will be treated w/ meds! She's been instructed to eat better & she really needs to lose some weight! Hopefully this will be the motivation she needs to get that done!
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers from y'all!


 Good Deal!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2012)

I do believe this would be a most excellent day to drown a 100 crickets. Bubbette's done with her conferences, I got the fish guns and tackle together, and 2 cricket cages.
Besides, a big ol' plate of fried bream and taters sounds like a mighty fine supper.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I do believe this would be a most excellent day to drown a 100 crickets. Bubbette's done with her conferences, I got the fish guns and tackle together, and 2 cricket cages.
> Besides, a big ol' plate of fried bream and taters sounds like a mighty fine supper.



Sounds good, pics and report of course


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Sounds good, pics and report of course


 HEY, that's MY LINE!!!!!!!you are learning well, my young grasshoppa!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HEY, that's MY LINE!!!!!!!you are learning well, my young grasshoppa!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2012)

Your kidding me!!!! 54 degrees an the lil women just ask me to build a fire in da fire place!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Your kidding me!!!! 54 degrees an the lil women just ask me to build a fire in da fire place!!!!



So I'm guessing that you're about to build a fire; aren't ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Your kidding me!!!! 54 degrees an the lil women just ask me to build a fire in da fire place!!!!



Might make a lil fire outside tonight and enjoy the weather.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Alright Keebs lets ride, later ya'll i'm out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> So I'm guessing that you're about to build a fire; aren't ya



He couldn't say "Yes Dear" fast enough..


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok y'all now that my mama's all squared away time for a Redneck Rehab clue. 

I was talking w/ my uncle(my mama's brother)while @ the hospital & he told me a few things about the show! Of course I ain't gonna give to much away but they take my step cousin fishing & got her to filleting a fish. It's suppose to air on CMT sometime w/ in the next 3 mths. I'm proud of my uncle though. He's a Christian man now & they was wanting him to drink & smoke & he gave that stuff up a long time ago & told them he ain't gonna start back now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He couldn't say "Yes Dear" fast enough..





He needs to "man up" for once in his life . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Might make a lil fire outside tonight and enjoy the weather.





mudracing101 said:


> Alright Keebs lets ride, later ya'll i'm out.





Crickett said:


> Ok y'all now that my mama's all squared away time for a Redneck Rehab clue.
> 
> I was talking w/ my uncle(my mama's brother)while @ the hospital & he told me a few things about the show! Of course I ain't gonna give to much away but they take my step cousin fishing & got her to filleting a fish. It's suppose to air on CMT sometime w/ in the next 3 mths. I'm proud of my uncle though. He's a Christian man now & they was wanting him to drink & smoke & he gave that stuff up a long time ago & told them he ain't gonna start back now.


 try to find out when it'll air, I'll make sure to watch it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm tired, and still got another page to draw and note up. Who wants to come finish this one for me?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Might make a lil fire outside tonight and enjoy the weather.



That's what we did last night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2012)

Come on 7pm .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2012)

I made the fire! Stupid fire place! Cold wemonz is the werrst


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> cool days like this makes me want to be with the dogs kickin up quail..






We've lost 2 bird dogs in the past month, one got out of his pen and ran over, one was sent out West for some training and had a heart attack and died.   Only one left.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2012)

vgdghtdbhdswef°c bjjuhgvdsaeyhgg   hfsghvddhvdeuk  bjuefghyd VB jtf Yankee secretary 


More shots to follow this 101


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> vgdghtdbhdswef°c bjjuhgvdsaeyhgg   hfsghvddhvdeuk  bjuefghyd VB jtf Yankee secretary
> 
> 
> More shots to follow this 101



Can anyone translate that in red ?


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> vgdghtdbhdswef°c bjjuhgvdsaeyhgg   hfsghvddhvdeuk  bjuefghyd VB jtf Yankee secretary
> 
> 
> More shots to follow this 101




I concur 



#1 really ask some tough questions sometimes.

#1: Is Quack rich?

Me: I don't know. why?

#1: cause

Me: cause why?

#1: Cause he had like a 1,000 dollars fall out his pocket.

Me: Did you tell him?

#1: Yea

Me: Well?

#1: Oh I forgot what I was saying.

(few minutes pass)

#1: Oh I remember.

Me: Well?

#1: I asked him where he got his money?

Me: Well?

#1: He said he was  a male prostitute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2012)

Headed to bed!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I made the fire! Stupid fire place! Cold wemonz is the werrst



I always knowd you was a fine man.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> #1: He said he was  a male prostitute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



At da Luv Shack. Remember that video I posted?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I concur
> 
> 
> 
> ...














And a porn star.


----------



## slip (Oct 8, 2012)

I still cant get the smell of the melted fuse out of my nose.



Freekin stoopid lights.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

slip said:


> I still cant get the smell of the melted fuse out of my nose.
> 
> 
> 
> Freekin stoopid lights.



Why did you stick a melted fuse up your nose?


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> At da Luv Shack. Remember that video I posted?







mrs. hornet22 said:


> And a porn star.



PUKE



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why did you stick a melted fuse up your nose?



Why not?

Man I've done got addicted to Sons of Anarchy. Rough, but I aint never saw a show like this.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2012)

slip...................step away from the blazer afore it lives up to its name


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 8, 2012)

Ya'll ain't missed a beat. Idjits.

Carry on....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Ya'll ain't missed a beat. Idjits.
> 
> Carry on....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Ya'll ain't missed a beat. Idjits.
> 
> Carry on....



... to where though


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> ... to where though



Wait! What?


----------



## slip (Oct 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> slip...................step away from the blazer afore it lives up to its name



Yeahhh ... kinda worried bout that.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait! What?



right hand red 



slip said:


> Yeahhh ... kinda worried bout that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> right hand red



Me: I don't wear make-up

#2: You do now..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

Anyone wanna play rugby?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me: I don't wear make-up
> 
> #2: You do now..



least they didn make ya wear that shirt like Unk had to 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone wanna play rugby?



Not a chance


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> least they didn make ya wear that shirt like Unk had to


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 8, 2012)

Shouldn't ya'll be whisperin?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Shouldn't ya'll be whisperin?



We've established that I learned that skill in a sawmill so what good would it do


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Shouldn't ya'll be whisperin?



Apparently we don't whisper properly...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2012)

I can tell it to you, but you will have to get someone else to understand it for you


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I can tell it to you, but you will have to get someone else to understand it for you


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2012)

Man, that was depressing.
I don't know if its because the pond level was so low, or the cool temps turned the fish off. We fished almost till dark just to catch enough bream for supper. An even dozen.
Bubbette got eat up by fire ants and i kept getting suicidal gnats in my ears. Anyway, the grease is heating up.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, that was depressing.
> I don't know if its because the pond level was so low, or the cool temps turned the fish off. We fished almost till dark just to catch enough bream for supper. An even dozen.
> Bubbette got eat up by fire ants and i kept getting suicidal gnats in my ears. Anyway, the grease is heating up.



all parts still attached an no extras


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> all parts still attached an no extras



We be good. Bubbette did try to catch tree fish a couple times. They took the cricket but i got the hook back.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> We be good. Bubbette did try to catch tree fish a couple times. They took the cricket but i got the hook back.



Squirrels weren't biting huh


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 8, 2012)

Put them crickets just off the bottom in the deepest hole in the pond.
If that don't work remember the castnet.
 A mans gotta eat!!!


SLIP,
you need a switch to turn them off and on. Mount the switch. Get some red wire push it thru firewall out to the lights. Attach red wire to the hots of your lights.
Take the grounds of your lights and attach them to metal on the truck under a screw/bolt.

Now  take the inside end of red wire and hook it to switch.
Take another red wire and attach it to other side of ypur switch then run it to an open spot in the fuse block. Put a fuse in there and flip switch. Now look at the pretty lights!!!!

Unless you did it wrong then you will see sparks red,orange and blue lights, fire black smoke. this will only happen if you use the wrong size fuse so get that right.
Simple.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Put them crickets just off the bottom in the deepest hole in the pond.
> If that don't work remember the castnet.
> A mans gotta eat!!!
> 
> ...



a once fired 22 mag hull will do for a fuse in a pinch


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 8, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I concur
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> And a porn star.




Good evening folks. Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Squirrels weren't biting huh


Nope, but the turtles were. I hung a big'un so i let Bubbette try to reel him in. Hook straightened out. Darn. 


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Put them crickets just off the bottom in the deepest hole in the pond.
> If that don't work remember the castnet. A mans gotta eat!!!
> 
> 
> ...



We fished shallow, we fished deep, we fished in between. Unfortunately, the deepest part of the pond seems to be about 3 feet deep now. Its  a shame, because this was such a beautiful pond before summer dried it up.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks. Hope everyone is well!!



Well


----------



## slip (Oct 8, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Put them crickets just off the bottom in the deepest hole in the pond.
> If that don't work remember the castnet.
> A mans gotta eat!!!
> 
> ...



Its got a switch, red wire (that runs from switch to battery (has, err .. had fuse)) Green wire (Runs from switch to lights) and a ground wire. 

Ran the wires, went to hook up the ground wire and if it was touching metal the lights wouldnt work ... if it was touching plastic it worked.

Then ... it got a little light headed in there and the fuse turned a million degrees.

Gunna try and fix it befour work tommorow.


----------



## slip (Oct 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> a once fired 22 mag hull will do for a fuse in a pinch



Will it still work if it aint been fired yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> a once fired 22 mag hull will do for a fuse in a pinch



i thought the powder and bullet had to be in it for proper conduction.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope, but the turtles were. I hung a big'un so i let Bubbette try to reel him in. Hook straightened out. Darn.
> 
> 
> We fished shallow, we fished deep, we fished in between. Unfortunately, the deepest part of the pond seems to be about 3 feet deep now. Its  a shame, because this was such a beautiful pond before summer dried it up.



DUDE, cheekun parts an 6/0 hooks  Channel yer inner coona.....jun


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Will it still work if it aint been fired yet?





rhbama3 said:


> i thought the powder and bullet had to be in it for proper conduction.



Yall go read the rugby thread an think about it


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well


In Hankus speak that is about # 8 at the least!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> In Hankus speak that is about # 8 at the least!!



After that lil explosion bout that jhbkcvbadcskyaiubd yankee secretary I went out an drank with the chickens. They had water an I had Turky, I ain bad atall


----------



## slip (Oct 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yall go read the rugby thread an think about it



DANG. 

I thought it was bad getting hit an having a shoe pop off ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> DUDE, cheekun parts an 6/0 hooks  Channel yer inner coona.....jun



Naw, he wasn't big enough to eat. Didn't see any that was worth fooling with. 
My inner coon channeling is working fine. A big loggerhead, softshell, or cooter, and that sucker goes for a truck ride.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2012)

Somethins tellin me not to read back


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2012)

slip said:


> DANG.
> 
> I thought it was bad getting hit an having a shoe pop off ...



Rekon they call him lefty or uno 



rhbama3 said:


> Naw, he wasn't big enough to eat. Didn't see any that was worth fooling with.
> My inner coon channeling is working fine. A big loggerhead, softshell, or cooter, and that sucker goes for a truck ride.







Jeff C. said:


> Somethins tellin me not to read back



It's lyin to ya


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yall go read the rugby thread an think about it


Link??



Hankus said:


> After that lil explosion bout that jhbkcvbadcskyaiubd yankee secretary I went out an drank with the chickens. They had water an I had Turky, I ain bad atall


Guess I missed the Yankee Secretary as well??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Rekon they call him lefty or uno
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See what I mean? 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Link??
> 
> Guess I missed the Yankee Secretary as well??



Mitchster!!  You ever get any time off?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Link??
> 
> Guess I missed the Yankee Secretary as well??



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=715441

Shes an idiot that belongs in the office, not the shop......an thats all imma say


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 8, 2012)

SLIP,
when you said you ran a ground wire where does it go to?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mitchster!!  You ever get any time off?


Yes!!

And now Tag has filled it up with Training Mason!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yes!!
> 
> And now Tag has filled it up with Training Mason!!



Hows your sit/stay?  

Think I'll have one more piece of this homemade pizza


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=715441



That really rustles my jimmies.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That really rustles my jimmies.....





Gives me a tummy ache!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2012)

Lawd, that was meal fit for a redneck Kang!
Fried bream, tater tots, crawfish( Publix), and a sliced tomato. 
um, um, good!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hows your sit/stay?


Getting pretty solid!!........Mason has gone through force fetch, and collar conditioning...........Moving on to marks, and starting with hand signals.......The trainer gave some homework assignments to work on while he is away for the month

He has been doing some 150-200 hundred yard marks so far!!

The trainer was working him with his Grand level dogs before he came home for the month!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 8, 2012)

DC lectricty is simple!!!
Yawl is scaring me. We need a class to learn ya. Hankus can bring the 22s.
I can help make you somewhat safe.

My real concern is that someone is gonna do something real dumb and NIC  will step in and school yawl. I think his learnin motto is

Lessons are best learned when fear of loss of life or limb is involved!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Getting pretty solid!!........Mason has gone through force fetch, and collar conditioning...........Moving on to marks, and starting with hand signals.......The trainer gave some homework assignments to work on while he is away for the month
> 
> He has been doing some 150-200 hundred yard marks so far!!
> 
> The trainer was working him with his Grand level dogs before he came home for the month!!



MizT put me through all that too!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> DC lectricty is simple!!!
> Yawl is scaring me. We need a class to learn ya. Hankus can bring the 22s.
> I can help make you somewhat safe.
> 
> ...



wimp. 
Yes, i saw Jesus while working underneath a horse trailer but the swelling went down after just a couple of days. I didn't know the breakaway box had a battery in it too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> DC lectricty is simple!!!
> Yawl is scaring me. We need a class to learn ya. Hankus can bring the 22s.
> I can help make you somewhat safe.
> 
> ...



I ain't got too many issues wiff lektricity. BTW, where is Nic??


----------



## slip (Oct 8, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> SLIP,
> when you said you ran a ground wire where does it go to?



At first, to something metal and bolted to the frame.
nothin happend.

Took it off and was playing with it then i noticed it (the light) turned on if the ground wire was touching plastic. ...  if the ground wire touched metal the light didnt work, if it touches plastic it does work.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT put me through all that too!!!


Well did it take??



rhbama3 said:


> wimp.
> Yes, i saw Jesus while working underneath a horse trailer but the swelling went down after just a couple of days. I didn't know the breakaway box had a battery in it too.


Robert Did you know there is actually a Gluten free beer??.........Saw it on a menu at a restaurant we went to over the weekend!!

Looked it up when I got home, and it is actually a hard cider...........Woodchuck is the name of it!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 8, 2012)

Rule #1 disconnect power first.

#2 electrical stuff runs on smoke. If you let the smoke out it won't work anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well did it take??
> 
> Robert Did you know there is actually a Gluten free beer??.........Saw it on a menu at a restaurant we went to over the weekend!!
> 
> Looked it up when I got home, and it is actually a hard cider...........Woodchuck is the name of it!!



Only the force feed!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well did it take??
> 
> Robert Did you know there is actually a Gluten free beer??.........Saw it on a menu at a restaurant we went to over the weekend!!
> 
> Looked it up when I got home, and it is actually a hard cider...........Woodchuck is the name of it!!



sweet tea and Moutain dew for me. I haven't had a beer since Kebofest.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Only the force feed!!!




Alright folks time for somebody to start a new one. this one is coming to a close

Bilge Rat you want to do the honors??


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 8, 2012)

The ground wire coming out of the light should be hooked to chassis ground to work.
Plastic is not conductive. 
What color wire  on the light is your power hooked to?
Did you run a ground wire from the inside of the truck and are you using that?
Something is not right.
Are the lights bolted to metal?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks time for somebody to start a new one. this one is coming to a close
> 
> Bilge Rat you want to do the honors??



Heck yeah....go for it Bilge!!

I'mon bid y'all a good night....a HOT shower is callin my name!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Heck yeah....go for it Bilge!!
> 
> I'mon bid y'all a good night....a HOT shower is callin my name!!


Later Jeffro!!


----------

